# Musicians that never should have been



## Grimfang (Aug 25, 2009)

.. or at least performing within their means.

I just saw this AWESOME guitar solo by Fred Durst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MI-_jWAmlE
It's just hilariously awful at about 30 seconds. It sounds like he's just learning how to play and experimenting with guitar.

Who else can we add to the wall of shit-musicians/performances?
inb4nickelback


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 25, 2009)

Avril Lavigne.
Oh GOD...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eePzpU6gp4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXofYXDwRK8


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXofYXDwRK8



Oh. My. God.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 25, 2009)

Cliff richard  should be hated by all
my chemical romance my opinion that they suck


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 25, 2009)

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

Coco, ParaguÃ¡ (Rihanna Cover [?])

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmzqU_Tv328

Dani Umpi, No Hay Complices 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LeYQf7E9us

Locomia, Locomia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUAO7OaGKxU

That's all... I think x3

~Luka


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXofYXDwRK8



Oh god what is this i don't even


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 25, 2009)

It pains me to grace him with the title of musician, but I trump your Nickleback suggestion with Akon. "I wanna make love right nah nah nah..."...


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Aug 25, 2009)

Basshunter /Thread


----------



## Ren-Raku (Aug 25, 2009)

Basshunter doesn't suck anywhere near as much as this guy.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 25, 2009)

Fuzzeh-Richard said:


> Basshunter /Thread


 
You may very well be right

However I'd add made in mexico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7RXJ4FYg0E


----------



## TDK (Aug 25, 2009)

Milli Vanilli... oh wait THEY WEREN'T EVEN FUCKIN' SINGING: Lip Synch Fail


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Basshunter doesn't suck anywhere near as much as this guy.



I'm not sure whether that was an honest post, or if I've just been had.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 25, 2009)

As much as Calvin Harris' recorded stuff is cool, he can't sing to save his life:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1-kOfWZ_ug


----------



## Molla (Aug 25, 2009)

None of 'em can even so much as hold a spark, much less a candle, to this guy.

Why Must I Cry, indeed....


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 25, 2009)

Kurt Cobain..


----------



## Zerig (Aug 25, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Kurt Cobain..


 
Really? Out of all the shitty boybands, rappers, and country bands, you pick him. Is it protocol for everyone that likes metal to hate grunge?


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 26, 2009)

Wesley Willis truly the best artist on this thread....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_fg_D1noOY

I mean it!! he is awesome..... most people don't think so tho..


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Dragonforce, Limp Bizkit, Jonas Brothers, either of the Simpsons, Megadeth's album "Risk", Nickelback, new rappers......I could go on, but I won't.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 26, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Kurt Cobain..



LIES! LIES AND SLANDER!!!

XD


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 26, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Kurt Cobain..



Kurt Cobain was a shitty guitarist, but he was amazing at expressing himself through lyrics.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 26, 2009)

Pretty much every one in dragonforce.

ugh, damn, Hitman beat me to it.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Pretty much every one in dragonforce.
> 
> ugh, damn, Hitman beat me to it.


 
^^ Especially Herman Ri.



Zerig said:


> Really? Out of all the shitty boybands, rappers, and country bands, you pick him. Is it protocol for everyone that likes metal to hate grunge?


 
No, just common sense, duh. Next question.

Btw Nirvana sucks even worse than most other grunge bands, and that's saying a lot.  Also, I hate System of a Down.  Anyone got any hatemail for me?


----------



## Matt (Aug 26, 2009)

damn it, I thought I posted before. It's already been said. Dragonforce live. Some of their songs are good on radio, but they're just god aweful live.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> damn it, I thought I posted before. It's already been said. Dragonforce live. Some of their songs are *good on radio,* but they're just god aweful live.


 
THEY'RE ON RADIO!?!? WHO THE FUCK PUT THEM ON RADIO!?!? THAT PERSON MUST DIE!!!!!

And no, their music is not good either live or in studio. All their songs sound EXACTLY THE SAME. Don't believe me? Give it a try. THEY DO.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 26, 2009)

vanilla ice.  i can never have the beginning to under pressure as a ringtone.  people will just HURR CONFUSE IT WITH VANILLA ICE


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2009)

Kanye West. nuff said.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> damn it, I thought I posted before. It's already been said. Dragonforce live. Some of their songs are good on radio, but they're just god aweful live.



They're crap through and through. Though they are good fun to watch live mainly because you can just not listen to the music and enjoy the banter on stage.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> They're crap through and through. Though they are good fun to watch live mainly because you can just not listen to the music and enjoy the banter on stage.


 +they are musical Piss pretending to be speedmetal.


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 26, 2009)

Zerig said:


> Really? Out of all the shitty boybands, rappers, and country bands, you pick him. Is it protocol for everyone that likes metal to hate grunge?



I don't hate grunge. I just don't give a shit about Kurt Cobain/Nirvana. I'm sorry, but I don't see what was so great about them other than helping grunge become Top 40 for a couple of years.


Also, who the hell still listens to the radio?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 26, 2009)

Nick said:


> Kanye West. nuff said.



Good beats. Bad attitude + rhymes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 26, 2009)

Grup Tekkan (not a typo...)
its a group of german turks and they are SO bad... they just released one title as far as i know called "wo bist du, mein sternenlicht" (where are you, my starlight).
its SO ridiculously bad... their accent, the lyrics themselves...
just listen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exJf6ApI1fs&feature=related

there also spawned numerous spoofs of that song, like "wo bist du mein fischgesicht" (where are you my fishface), "wo bist du mein leibgericht" (where are you my favorite dish) and other stuff that rhymes with "sternenlicht"^^ thats how bad it is


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 26, 2009)

Brokencyde.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> Grup Tekkan (not a typo...)
> its a group of german turks and they are SO bad... they just released one title as far as i know called "wo bist du, mein sternenlicht" (where are you, my starlight).
> its SO ridiculously bad... their accent, the lyrics themselves...
> just listen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exJf6ApI1fs&feature=related



These guys are cheesiness embodied.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 26, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Dragonforce, Limp Bizkit, Jonas Brothers, either of the Simpsons, Megadeth's album "Risk", Nickelback, new rappers......I could go on, but I won't.



Agree with ya all on those but some of limp bizkits songs and covers k rock songs are a decent; like behind blue eyes and my way are good examples. Also didn't know many people knew about limp bizkit.



Aeturnus said:


> Kurt Cobain..


Grr... Lol jk  no but really Kurt was awesome at lyrics and decent at guitar so I don't think he was bad D: if he lived a little more, he would probably improve. But drugs didn't want him to D:


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Agree with ya all on those but some of limp bizkits songs and covers k rock songs are a decent; like behind blue eyes and my way are good examples. Also didn't know many people knew about limp bizkit.
> 
> Grr... Lol jk  no but really Kurt was awesome at lyrics and decent at guitar so I don't think he was bad D: if he lived a little more, he would probably improve. But drugs didn't want him to D:


 
I dislike the whole "Nu-metal" genre, and Limp Bizkit is one of those Nu-metal bands.  Lots of people know who they are, actually.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2009)

Disturbed. They get tiring after over 9,000 drunk Mexicans and kiddies staying up past their bed time call into the local rock station and go "HEY, THIS IS HECTOR, CAN YOU PLAY "INSIDE THE FIRE" FOR ME AHN MAH ESES ON THE WEST SIDE?" or go "THIS IS COLLIN...CAN U PLAY DISTURBED??!!/1?"

Shit so isn't Cash.


----------



## Hank_Peters (Aug 26, 2009)

ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK!

CRABCORE FOR LIFE


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 26, 2009)

Hank_Peters said:


> ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK! ATTACK ATTACK!
> 
> CRABCORE FOR LIFE



That reminds me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 26, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Agree with ya all on those but some of limp bizkits songs and covers k rock songs are a decent; like behind blue eyes and my way are good examples. Also didn't know many people knew about limp bizkit.



Limp did become rather popular when Nu-Metal was mainstream.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

Hannah Montana, the Jonas Brothers, Brokencyde, and Dragonforce.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 26, 2009)

Matt said:


> damn it, I thought I posted before. It's already been said. Dragonforce live. Some of their songs are good on radio, but they're just god aweful live.



Really? I actually enjoyed their live show. I don't like the music so much (all the songs sound EXACTLY THE FUCKING SAME), but they put on a good performance otherwise.

But anyway.

95% of Insane Clown Posse songs. Seriously, how are they so fucking popular? On that note, ANYONE signed by Psychopathic Records is bad. The only thing I like by them is a couple ICP songs and the ICP movie Big Money Hustlas (which I will admit, was actually really, really funny).


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Good beats. Bad attitude + rhymes.


 
Anyone can make good beats, tho. n I walked into Hot Topic today and...they sell Kanye stuff? 

meh, Kanya is the opposite of what rap is spose to be about.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 26, 2009)

My problem with Dragonforce is that my best friend is obsessed with them. She knows all the members personally, knows all the songs, the tour dates, their freakin underwear sizes. So, if i have to hear one more Dragonforce song from now until the day i die, i will spontaneously combust then and there. They already aren't that good, it only gets worse when it's constantly surrounding you.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 26, 2009)

You've probably all heard this parody before, but I'll post it anyway.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnFWZfzs3nI


----------



## Nick (Aug 26, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> She knows all the members personally,


 
Can she introduce me?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2009)

Reggy-Renegade said:


> My problem with Dragonforce is that my best friend is obsessed with them. She knows all the members personally, knows all the songs, the tour dates, their freakin underwear sizes. So, if i have to hear one more Dragonforce song from now until the day i die, i will spontaneously combust then and there. They already aren't that good, it only gets worse when it's constantly surrounding you.


 
You want GOOD power metal, listen to either Iced Earth or Kamelot.

Dragonforce is the worst band on the planet. FUCK YOU FANBOYS! They have the worst, nerdiest, most brainwashed and narrow-minded fans in the world that wouldn't know actual music if they went "-deaf".



Kaamos said:


> You've probably all heard this parody before, but I'll post it anyway.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnFWZfzs3nI


 
Even better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWOVnawPKA4


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll second any of that fad bullshit "music" done by Disney "artists". They'll become obscure in a couple of years in search of the next talentless girl or group of lame guys to mooch off of.

I'll also fourth Dragonforce, the songs all sound very similar...noone gives a shit if you first heard it from Guitar Lamo. It sucks and there is better power metal out there..such as Helloween.


----------



## virus (Aug 27, 2009)

All the kidz bop albums. FUCK THAT SHIT


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Nick said:


> Anyone can make good beats, tho.



I doubt it. Not that it's the only thing that matters, but still. I doubt it.



Kaamos said:


> That reminds me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrFTR9fucr8



Death to scene grind

The Locust is not scene grind



virus said:


> All the kidz bop albums. FUCK THAT SHIT



Now That's What I Call Awful Music! 5949924234


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> You want GOOD power metal, listen to either Iced Earth or Kamelot.
> 
> Dragonforce is the worst band on the planet. FUCK YOU FANBOYS! They have the worst, nerdiest, most brainwashed and narrow-minded fans in the world that wouldn't know actual music if they went "-deaf".


 
I don't mid dragonforce so much (i has an album) but there are so much better bands out there. Getting into david bowie at the moment, "Rock and roll suicide" and "ziggy stardust" are such good songs.

I suppose i should add a shit band... Def Lepard - just suck
                                                  White snake - trying to hard to be led zep


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

This new "death" metal in where the music just sounds like they are just playing random chords and notes while screaming... It's noise, not music...



chrispenguin said:


> Whitesnake - trying to hard to be led zep



I totally disagree with you, Whitesnake sounds nothing like Zep, and also much better than Led Zeppelin... It's a common misconception, and I can... _*CAN*_ prove it! I have _every_ Whitesnake album from 1977 to last years album.

The only time Whitesnake has ever sounded like Led Zeppelin is when David Coverdale toured with Jimmy Page in the 90's


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> This new "death" metal in where the music just sounds like they are just playing random chords and notes while screaming... It's noise, not music...


 
But pig destroyer - piss angel is such a good song (album= prowler in the yard)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 27, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Agree with ya all on those but some of limp bizkits songs and covers k rock songs are a decent; like behind blue eyes and my way are good examples. *Also didn't know many people knew about limp bizkit.*
> 
> Grr... Lol jk  no but really Kurt was awesome at lyrics and decent at guitar so I don't think he was bad D: if he lived a little more, he would probably improve. But drugs didn't want him to D:



I'm sorry, but I lol'd pretty hard.

Most people know who Limp Bizkit are, they were/are pretty damn popular.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Pig Destroyer is the saviour of grind. 

Remember that, kids.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> But pig destroyer - piss angel is such a good song (album= prowler in the yard)



If I can't catch the rythem, or understand the lyrics, I can't get into it... it's impossible... I can be a death metal singer tonight just by growling words deep into the mic and ruining my vocal chords.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> If I can't catch the rythem, or understand the lyrics, I can't get into it... it's impossible... I can be a death metal singer tonight just by growling words deep into the mic and ruining my vocal chords.


 
try napalm death - you suffer.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> If I can't catch the rythem, or understand the lyrics, I can't get into it... it's impossible... I can be a death metal singer tonight just by growling words deep into the mic and ruining my vocal chords.



You need to exercise them if you want to be good at it, d00der.

Also there are these things call lyric sheets


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> try napalm death - you suffer.


It's just not my style of music, I'm mostly a blues-rocker. I'm heavily into early Whitesnake (pre 1984) for their blues sound...



Load_Blown said:


> You need to exercise them if you want to be good at it, d00der.
> 
> Also there are these things call lyric sheets



I was just cracking a joke, and if I'm not interested I'm not gonna bother looking up lyrics. Usually when I look up lyrics for songs it's just to decipher a couple words, not the entire song lol


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> It's just not my style of music, I'm mostly a blues-rocker. I'm heavily into early *Whitesnake* (pre 1984) for their blues sound...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just cracking a joke, and if I'm not interested I'm not gonna bother looking up lyrics. Usually when I look up lyrics for songs it's just to decipher a couple words, not the entire song lol


 
tut tut.

I like alot of music, soul is a big favorite of mine aswell.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

Could the song "Super Bad" be considered Soul? I'm not familiar with soul...

And I'm not ashamed to say I love the snake! A total of 200 songs including live, demos, studio and remixes :3
not including DC's solo albums ^^


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> Could the song "Super Bad" be considered Soul? I'm not familiar with soul


 
soul is more Otis Redding, Sam Cooke, Aretha Franklin, Jackson 5, mowtown and the more upbeat Ray Charles stuff.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

I've heard a few Ray Charles hits...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I've heard a few Ray Charles hits...


 
I got a woman, and c-rider are my favorite Ray Charles, but C-Rider is more blues


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

I got a woman is the only song I can remember from Ray Charles...

The only thing I don't like about WS is that in the early days, in some of my favorite songs the band members just do not compliment DC's vocals in some cases. Such as the original Here I Go Again (not the one with Tawney)


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 27, 2009)

Not abig white snake fan, my mate is a big one. They're later stuff seems to try to be led zep. but each to their own taste.


----------



## Reggy-Renegade (Aug 27, 2009)

I wouldn't count on it, since she only sees them when they tour in America. Not to mention that i have no idea how she got to know all of them, since i doubt they pm ever fan that comments on their MySpace.

And Dragonforce sucks. Sorry to anyone who enjoys it, but it's just a fact.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 27, 2009)

Dragonforce. They suck live. I heard they even got booed off the stage by their own fans once. The crusade for a video of this continues...

Everything from Disney.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 27, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Not abig white snake fan, my mate is a big one. They're later stuff seems to try to be led zep. but each to their own taste.



I'd have to disagree with Whitesnake sounding like Zeppelin in general, besides the Coverdale/Page "Cross Roads" album. But technically it isn't Whitesnake, it's a David Coverdale and Jimmy Page collaborative album... If anything sounds like Zeppelin from Whitesnake would be the breakdown to "Still of the Night" which _reminds _of "Kashmir" and thats about far as it really goes.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

Creed.

They sound like Pearl Jam if Michael Bolton fronted the band. O_O


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody that is on Disney who currently has a TV show.

And Soulja Boy and Nickleback and Avril Lavigne. But mostly those Disney-tards.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

^ this for mentioning nickelback.  *shudder*


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

Manowar, need I say more.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh yeah...check this out!    music that makes you dumb


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Every SINGLE GOD DAMN MAINSTREAM RAPPER!  DONT AGREE?  FUCK YOU THEN!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> This new "death" metal in where the music just sounds like they are just playing random chords and notes while screaming... It's noise, not music...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking at your avatar... wait.. whats this thread about again?


----------



## flibble (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry but how exactly does the big image list thing work?


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 28, 2009)

To the left, lower score and dumber...to the right, higher college score and smarter.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL GOSPEL IS ON THE LEFT AND SO IS JAZZ


*BLACK PEOPLE LISTEN LIKE THIS


*_WHITE PEOPLE GRADUATE COLLEGE_


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2009)

Yo, what the fuck?  Nas is awesome.  Sufjan Stevens is a fucking jerkoff too.  Come original.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yo, what the fuck?  Nas is awesome.  Sufjan Stevens is a fucking jerkoff too.  Come original.



Yeah I know it's like if all I had to listen to was U2 and Dylan I'd stick with the low SAT scores and the good albums thank you very much


----------



## Azure (Aug 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah I know it's like if all I had to listen to was U2 and Dylan I'd stick with the low SAT scores and the good albums thank you very much


WHO ARE DE 5 GREATEST RAPPERZ OF ALL TIME?

DYLAN
DYLAN
DYLAN
DYLAN
AND DYLAN

I SPEEEET HOT FIYA!


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 28, 2009)

Blink 182 sorry if anyone likes them but they suck.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 28, 2009)

(c)RAP all of it.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> (c)RAP all of it.


 
YO YO YO I KILLED A MOTHER FUCKER AND I HAVE A BIG DICK YO.

It's not good music.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

Lol i love how Bob Marley and Jimi Hendrix are in the middle.  You stupid stoners, you!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 28, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> *(c)RAP* all of it.




Come original plz


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Come original plz



*Folds arms and looks at you like "You trippin'?"*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Aug 28, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Folds arms and looks at you like "You trippin'?"*



YOU CANT SPELL AIDS WITHOUT RAP





wait


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 28, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> YO YO YO I KILLED A MOTHER FUCKER AND I HAVE A BIG DICK YO.
> 
> It's not good music.



I'm not into rap myself, but "rapping" before it was bastardized with the "gangsta" image _was_ a respectable form of music. Rhythm and rhyme at the same time would pain to explain.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 29, 2009)

Any form of rap/hip-hop at all.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Shay Feral said:


> I'm not into rap myself, but "rapping" before it was bastardized with the "gangsta" image _*was*_ a respectable form of music. Rhythm and rhyme at the same time would pain to explain.


 

enthisis stated


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick Astley. 

or at least not the song that evolved to become the Rick Roll.


----------



## Takun (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> YO YO YO I KILLED A MOTHER FUCKER AND I HAVE A BIG DICK YO.
> 
> It's not good music.





The Drunken Ace said:


> (c)RAP all of it.





Iakesen said:


> Any form of rap/hip-hop at all.



Y'all suck.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I suppose i should add a shit band... Def Lepard - just suck


 
Q: What has 7 arms and can't play music?
A: Def Leppard.

Also, in addition to all that I've said before, there's Lars Ulrich (Metallica's good, but Lars is a horrible drummer), the genre of grunge (I've been in this argument before, so don't start it again), any teenage girl who's a singer, Plain White Ts, and others that I can't think of atm.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Q: What has 7 arms and can't play music?
> A: Def Leppard.
> 
> Also, in addition to all that I've said before, there's Lars Ulrich (Metallica's good, but Lars is a horrible drummer), the genre of grunge (I've been in this argument before, so don't start it again), any teenage girl who's a singer, Plain White Ts, and others that I can't think of atm.


 
I would disagree about grunge. but i prefere cobains covers "man who sold the world" origionaly by bowie and "where did you sleep last night".


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Blink 182 sorry if anyone likes them but they suck.


 
I call bullshit right here. First of all it's rare to find a drummer as good as Travis in a band like that. He fucking rocks it! And Blink's music is alot of fun. So, here I find myself in disagreement.


----------



## Takun (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> enthisis stated



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uppo4JMsgcw

oh wait that's from 2008 :VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV



chrispenguin said:


> I would disagree about grunge. but i prefere cobains covers "man who sold the world" origionaly by bowie and "where did you sleep last night".




Seriously?  Ugh.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Nick said:


> I call bullshit right here. First of all it's rare to find a drummer as good as Travis in a band like that. He fucking rocks it! And Blink's music is alot of fun. So, here I find myself in disagreement.


 
Travis as good a drummer as he is doesn't excuss his pop rock music sorry. but i'm sure we can disagree


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Travis as good a drummer as he is doesn't excuss his pop rock music sorry. but i'm sure we can disagree


 
of ALL the bands you could have picked, how do you get Blink 182? Why not Fall Out Boy or Green Day? Cause Blink is better than them.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Aug 29, 2009)

Nick said:


> of ALL the bands you could have picked, how do you get Blink 182?


 
Well I've severly disliked them for a few years now so here I put them. oh I'll also add Fall out boy, and greenday (later stuff definatly).  

Lets see how I can put this, Fall out boy and blink 182 are the modern ABBA. the middle of the road stuff That parents of 13 - 14 year olds encourage thier kids to listen to if they are scared of devil worship of pot smoking hippys.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

Elliott Smith.

Serj Tankian.

Any metal musician past 1989.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 29, 2009)

KT Tunstall. And New Kids On The Block....


----------



## Nick (Aug 29, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Well I've severly disliked them for a few years now so here I put them. oh I'll also add Fall out boy, and greenday (later stuff definatly).
> 
> Lets see how I can put this, Fall out boy and blink 182 are the modern ABBA. the middle of the road stuff That parents of 13 - 14 year olds encourage thier kids to listen to if they are scared of devil worship of pot smoking hippys.


 
Actually Blink 182 has an older following. FOB is for younger ppl but Blink listeners, the majority of them are my age.


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

Slipknot, Nickelback, Wolfmother.. I can't think of any others at the moment. xD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2009)

HAHAHAHA Wolfmother


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Elliott Smith.
> 
> Serj Tankian.
> 
> Any metal musician past 1989.




Waltz #2 though :c


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Waltz #2 though :c



No.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say anyone who recorded for Elephant 6


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.



Yes number.



Load_Blown said:


> I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say anyone who recorded for Elephant 6




  :-D


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yes number.



I will kill you.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 2, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No.



I'll make it through the day with some help from Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 2, 2009)

The Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I will kill you.



Elvis was a hero to some but he didn't mean SHIT to me

:chuckd:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Elvis was a hero to some but he didn't mean SHIT to me
> 
> :chuckd:



That's because you're like 16

he was before your time little boy


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because you're like 16
> 
> he was before your time little boy



Ha ha go homes, grandspas :grin:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ha ha go homes, grandspas :grin:



does baby need his bottle :3  be good and I'll mix a little gin in there for ya


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> does baby need his bottle :3  be good and I'll mix a little gin in there for ya



Listen to this, old man! We don't need your old-time rock and roll!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Listen to this, old man! We don't need your old-time rock and roll!



If Elvis hadn't existed you wouldn't even have rock and roll >:C

Although I guess that guy's black so you still would have had him >_>

Also Elvis was still performing '69, that was right after his comeback special :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If Elvis hadn't existed you wouldn't even have rock and roll >:C



He stole it from blacks. Just like he stole his love of fatty foods and fat chicks from them.



David M. Awesome said:


> Although I guess that guy's black so you still would have had him >_>



:3



David M. Awesome said:


> Also Elvis was still performing '69, that was right after his comeback special :V



Yeah he was no longer relevant :grin::grin:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yeah he was no longer relevant :grin::grin:



That's not what your mom said that night

See I'm both saying that your mom's an old hag and also that Elvis fucked her

Just kidding Elvis is too good for that ho


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

So are you Elvis or are you Elvis's representative?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> So are you Elvis or are you Elvis's representative?



shhhhh

i'm supposed to be dead don't tell anybody i'm here


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> shhhhh
> 
> i'm supposed to be dead don't tell anybody i'm here



Your daughter was married to a child molester, did you know that?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Your daughter was married to a child molester, did you know that?



So was my wife ;D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> So was my wife ;D



You're sick. Don't talk to me anymore you faggoty old corpse


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 3, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> shhhhh
> 
> i'm supposed to be dead don't tell anybody i'm here



Also Bon Jovi never should've been.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're sick. Don't talk to me anymore you faggoty old corpse



c'mere little boy

let me be your teddy bear


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 3, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Also Bon Jovi never should've been.



well now you're just trolling, everyone knows Bon Jovi is amazing :roll:


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yeah, Bon Jovi... that shit too.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Oh yeah, Bon Jovi... that shit too.



I am reporting this post for trolling let's get a moderator over here


----------



## aftershok (Sep 4, 2009)

Nickleback, kriss kross
I'm sure there are others,, but in a good mood,, so yeah..


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

post-rock sucks its just a bunch of fags with delay pedals and xylophones tell them to listen to some goddam cro-mags and cram it up your ass


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> post-rock sucks its just a bunch of fags with delay pedals and xylophones tell them to listen to some goddam cro-mags and cram it up your ass



what about 65dos


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> what about 65dos



don't listen to them they probably suck 


from their name i thought they were some gay "post-hardcore" band but now i know they're gay post-rock


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

Slipknot
Hollywood Undead
Disturbed


Good nu-rock bands are hard to find, except the obvious.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 4, 2009)

I know I'm going to get a lot of shit for saying this, but I need to get it off my chest.

Ozzy Osbourne. I'm sorry but that dude cannot sing. His voice is fricken annoying.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Jonas brothers. in response to the bon jovi answer, livin on a prayer aint too bad.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I know I'm going to get a lot of shit for saying this, but I need to get it off my chest.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne. I'm sorry but that dude cannot sing. His voice is fricken annoying.


It's just my opinion, but as annoying as his voice is (hell YES it is...), he helped create a basis to modern music we have now, along with the rest of Black Sabbath ( and his solo stuff, which is mostly shit anyway).


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait Wait! hannah montana. how long till its brittany redux?


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> It's just my opinion, but as annoying as his voice is (hell YES it is...), he helped create a basis to modern music we have now, along with the rest of Black Sabbath ( and his solo stuff, which is mostly shit anyway).



I do give him respect for what he did to metal music, but that's about it.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> It's just my opinion, but as annoying as his voice is (hell YES it is...), he helped create a basis to modern music we have now, along with the rest of Black Sabbath ( and his solo stuff, which is mostly shit anyway).



Again, paranoid wasnt bad, but one song doesnt mean your good. I liked sabbath better with dio singing.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Motorhead. The voice still sounds like that guy needs to immediately retire.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot about Bullet for my Valentine.
They aren't talented. They aren't original.  All their music sounds the same, and since one song sucks, they all suck.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Forgot about Bullet for my Valentine.
> They aren't talented. They aren't original.  All their music sounds the same, and since one song sucks, they all suck.


Oh, true! They look like they're going to kill themselves because "ITS SO KOOL AND OUR PRENTS HAET US!!!!!1111!!111"
Seriously, those guys should go ahead already.

I have to also mention:
Ozzy Osbourne: This guy can't even talk! He's a damn old fart.
Milli Vanilli: They're like non-existant obviously.
Any rapper amateur around: You're not Ludacris.
Emo: Cut yourselves and leave me alone, scum!
Rick Astley: The meme is over.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

50 cent and keyboard cat... ok, joking about the cat. it has more talent then almost everyone listed here.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

FALL OUT BOY.
They aren't rock.  They aren't emo.  They're posers. Period.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 4, 2009)

Any shit from Disney channel.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Any shit from Disney channel.



I love media whores[/irony]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Motorhead. The voice still sounds like that guy needs to immediately retire.



NOT LEMMY!!


----------



## Britmike (Sep 4, 2009)

Katey-motherfucking-Perry.
Why, if there is a loving god, is this untalented broad famous?

Oh, and while we're at it, Black Sabbath when Ozzy joined back up with them. Ronny James Dio has a WAY better voice than Ozzy, which is why Heaven And Hell rule.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

The monkees.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> The monkees.



NO 





Someone get this man on the last train to WRONGSVILLE


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

I also have to mention the guys who made the stock music from Plumbers Don't Wear Ties, but that doesn't count, right?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> sorry.



It's not your fault but it's like


THE MONKEEES MAAAAAAAN

THEY'RE SO GOOD


----------



## Vicious (Sep 7, 2009)

Everything the Black Eyed Peas do is repetitive, inane, and terrible. They are the urban Nickleback.
Nickleback suck tremendously as well, but everyone knows that. They are the version 2 of Creed.


----------



## GHDA (Sep 8, 2009)

is this the "I hate pop music thread"

I mean there is an admirable and structured art to being able to be mediocre enough to entertain a large sea of people rather than a specialized group. :/


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 8, 2009)

The Backstreet Boys. All they do is prance around on stage and lip sync.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2009)

You know what I don't like Radiohead either so fuck them


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know what I don't like Radiohead either so fuck them



YEAAAHHHH BOOOYYYYYYYYYYY :flav:


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Ashlee Simpson.
Search Ashlee Simpson cover of Chop Suey.  It's an abomination to mankind.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Deer Hoof

Glasvegas

Avenged Sevenfold

Greenday

I shouldnt have to explain theese.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

Deerhoof?

What's wrong with them?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Deer Hoof
> 
> Glasvegas
> 
> ...



Avenged Sevenfold -
Synyster Gates is overrated.  The band, not at all.

Green Day -
Overrated, yes, but they are still an enjoyable band.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

Opeth. Sonata Arctica. Dream Theater. Basshunter. Evanescence. Flyleaf. Dream Theater. Nickelback. 3 Doors Down. Lifehouse. Stryper. Whitesnake. Dream Theater. Motley Crue. Judas Priest. Poison. Megadeth. As I Lay Dying. Dream Theater. Dragonforce. The Osmonds. Good Charlotte. Simple Plan. Bowling for Soup. Dream Theater. Yngwie Malmsteen. Coheed and Cambria. Dream Theater. Staind. Limp Bizkit. Jewel. Dream Theater. Static-X. Slipknot. Faith Hill. Katy Perry. Dream Theater. Miley Cyrus. Hilary Duff. Various other Disney-spawned teenyboppers. Britney Spears. Dream Theater. Tool. Angels and Airwaves.

Oh yeah, and Dream Theater. Almost forgot about them.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Sontana is an important part of modern music.
I disagree with Evanescence and Motley Crue, but other then that, yah, you got it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Sontana is an important part of modern music.


Like fuck they are. Nobody listens to them but the same maladjusted freaks who thought they were cool for liking Evanescence before they became popular.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 8, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Like fuck they are. Nobody listens to them but the same maladjusted freaks who thought they were cool for liking Evanescence before they became popular.


Actually, I read that as Santana, nevermind


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 8, 2009)

Evanescence. Nickelback. 3 Doors Down. Lifehouse.  Good Charlotte. Simple Plan. Bowling for Soup. Staind. Limp Bizkit. Slipknot. Faith Hill.Tool.


^I disagree with those bands on your list.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Actually, I read that as Santana, nevermind


*Facepalm* Please die...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Evanescence. Nickelback. 3 Doors Down. Lifehouse.  Good Charlotte. Simple Plan. Bowling for Soup. Staind. Limp Bizkit. Slipknot. Faith Hill.Tool.
> 
> 
> ^I disagree with those bands on your list.



Lifehouse? 


Are you shitting me man


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 8, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Chop Suey.  It's an abomination to mankind.



I agree!



Jashwa said:


> Evanescence. Nickelback. 3 Doors Down. Lifehouse.  Good Charlotte. Simple Plan. Bowling for Soup. Staind. Limp Bizkit. Slipknot. Faith Hill.Tool.
> 
> 
> ^I disagree with those bands on your list.



I think that you are a huge the last band on that list.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know what I don't like Radiohead either so fuck them


 


Load_Blown said:


> YEAAAHHHH BOOOYYYYYYYYYYY :flav:


 
You niggas best be trollin...

The Beatles. Lynard Skynard. Alanis Morissette. Dragonforce. Dir En Grey.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh hell, where do I start?

As I Lay Dying, Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, Senses Fail, Taking Back Sunday, 30 Seconds to Mars, AFI, Hawthorne Heights, Hellogoodbye, Story of the Year, All That Remains, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine, and pretty much every emo, screamo band.

Dragonforce.

Every -core band, excluding Grindcore, and typical hardcore. 

Including:
Divine Heresy
Killswitch Engage
Between the Buried and Me
Tool
Beneath the Massacre
White Chapel
Through the Eyes of the Dead
Avenged Sevenfold
 Haste the Day
 Darkest Hour
 All that Remains
 Poison the Well
 Underoath
Shadows Fall
 Norma Jean
 The Dillinger Escape Plan
 Protest the Hero
 The Number Twelve Looks like You
 Dead to Fall
 Bring me the Horizon
 Suicide Silence
 All Shall Perish
 With Blood Comes Cleansing
 As Blood Runs Black
 The Red Shore
 36 CrazyFists
 The Acacia Strain
 The Agony Scene
Tool
 August Burns Red
 Becoming the Archetype
 Beneathe the Sky
 Bleed the Sky
 It Dies Today
 In This Moment
 Heavy Heavy Low Low
 Every Time I Die
 Demon Hunter
 Parkway Drive
 Spineshank
The Black Dahlia Murders
 Dance Club Massacre
 Dead Men in Reno
 Glass Casket
 Emmure
 Killwhitneydead
 See You Next Tuesday

And some more:
Trivium
Kittie
Slipknot
Korn
Coheed and Cambria
System of a Down
HIM
Children of Bodom
Opeth
Otep
Hollywood Undead
ICP
Twiztid
^ And all that jazz
MSI
Tokio Hotel
Norther
Tool
Wintersun
Naglfar
Dir En Gray
Evanesence.
Hoo...I got more, just need a breather.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You niggas best be trollin...
> 
> The Beatles. Lynard Skynard. Alanis Morissette. Dragonforce. Dir En Grey.



There would be no Radiohead w/o The Beatles


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You know what I don't like Radiohead either so fuck them



trollface.jpg

I listened to In Rainbows on the way home today.  Feelsgoodman.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> trollface.jpg
> 
> I listened to In Rainbows on the way home today.  Feelsgoodman.





			
				Tom York said:
			
		

> For this next album we incorporated a wide variety of influences, from Albert Ayler to Scrotum Grinder and also all the songs are very sad and we are rich and *Defecates on interviewer's head*



And that's why Oasis is worse than genocide


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And that's why Oasis is worse than genocide



NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
YOU SHOULDN'T BE AFRAID
BECAUSE
I
KNOW
TODAY
HAS
BEEN
THE 
MOST
PERFECT
DAY
I'VE 
EVER
seen...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> YOU SHOULDN'T BE AFRAID
> BECAUSE
> I
> ...



I vomited up my organs


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I think that you are a huge the last band on that list.


Those are the ones from my list he disagrees with, David.

Also, Tool is just elevator music for the Industrial crowd. Hence the name.


----------



## Barak (Sep 9, 2009)

Micheal Jackson >.<


----------



## Takun (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I vomited up my organs



Then you're doing it right.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And that's why Oasis is worse than genocide


Oasis _is_ worse than genocide, but Thom Yorke is from Radiohead.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Those are the ones from my list he disagrees with, David.
> 
> Also, Tool is just elevator music for the Industrial crowd. Hence the name.



Yeah, that means that he likes them.

That makes him an enormous tool for liking that shitty music.


----------



## Isen (Sep 9, 2009)

David has some opinions about music.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

Isen said:


> David has some opinions about music.



It's even funnier the fifth time 

HA HA HA

HA HA HA

HA HA HA

HA HA HA

HA HA HA

HA HA HA


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, that means that he likes them.
> 
> That makes him an enormous tool for liking that shitty music.


Oh. We agree. Hahaha...

Disregard me, I suck cocks.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

Fuck you guys, Schism is a good song .


Also, Oasis is good.  I like Wonderwall and The Importance of Being Idle by them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

Oasis is the most vile shit. Not that I hate bands that hate their fans but you know, most bands that hate their fans are like PUNK bands. Y'know?


As for Tool 





> So let's get this straight, I fucking abhor Tool, but up until about 1997 they were actually pretty decent. Of course, this when they were ripping off Quicksand and Melvins and before they decided to become a King Crimson tribute band.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Deerhoof?
> 
> What's wrong with them?



They supported Beck and Radiohead here in Ireland about 2 or 3 years ago, it was like having someone play 'nails down chalkboard' sounds at full volume right beside your ear. And the songs were horrible.

Avenged Sevenfold basically Sinister is way too overated, but also they suck live. They supported Metallica here last month, i was in 'the pit' where all the crazy shit was going on. but when AS came out and played, nothing but silence and standing still, they played horribly.

imho any band that cant play even an average show live, does not deserve to exist.

With GreenDay, i retract that one. i just had a listen to the album Nimrod for the first time, and its not half bad.

Id like to add Fall Out Boy and MCR.
trying to be overtly emo bands, and failing miserably


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It's even funnier the fifth time
> 
> HA HA HA
> 
> ...


 
Ha, how funny.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh hell, where do I start?
> 
> As I Lay Dying, Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, Senses Fail, Taking Back Sunday, 30 Seconds to Mars, AFI, Hawthorne Heights, Hellogoodbye, Story of the Year, All That Remains, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine, and pretty much every emo, screamo band.
> 
> ...


To this list, with which I mostly agree, I'd like to add The Devil Wears Prada, and subtract the ones I struck through. Though I only struck out Fall Out Boy because they're responsible for Panic! at the Disco existing.



Jashwa said:


> Fuck you guys, Schism is a good song .
> Also, Oasis is good.  I like Wonderwall and The Importance of Being Idle by them.


A couple good songs do not a good band make.
Ever listen to Nickelback? They have two or three decent songs in their entire catalog.



An Lasair Rua said:


> With GreenDay, i retract that one. i just had a listen to the album Nimrod for the first time, and its not half bad.


Nimrod is a horribly underrated album. I've never understood why more people didn't like it, but I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who does


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh hell, where do I start?
> 
> As I Lay Dying, Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, Senses Fail, Taking Back Sunday, 30 Seconds to Mars, AFI, *Hawthorne Heights* (First album was good, after that, pure shit), Hellogoodbye, Story of the Year, All That Remains, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine, and pretty much every emo, screamo band.
> 
> ...




And that's an improved and near perfect version of a list of band bands.
I think DragonForce and Buckethead are missing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

We need to add Abigail to these lists.

What the fuck is this shit, seriously.
I mean, BESIDES proof that techno beats ruin everything:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEzrxoy09B0
Bitch, DIE.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Buckethead



You don't like Buckethead? 



















*Fuuuuuuuuuucccckkk

you!
*


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Sep 9, 2009)

To whoever said The Beatles should not have been: That's a matter of opinion, pal. Beatles all the way.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You don't like Buckethead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone can hit random frets on a guitar and call it good.
When they aren't soloing (which is when?) it can be melodic, but that's exactly what their solos are: random frets and quick strumming.


----------



## Dass (Sep 9, 2009)

Musicians that never should have been... 90% of them?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Anyone can hit random frets on a guitar and call it good.
> When they aren't soloing (which is when?) it can be melodic, but that's exactly what their solos are: random frets and quick strumming.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkeXE6FOf6s

If you're just going to dismiss him like that AT LEAST listen to one of his albums. 

Cause I'm assuming you haven't heard one since you assumed he was a group


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkeXE6FOf6s
> 
> If you're just going to dismiss him like that AT LEAST listen to one of his albums.
> 
> Cause I'm assuming you haven't heard one since you assumed he was a group


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Buckethead a spoof anyway?

I mean, even if you ignore the fact that he wears a KFC bucket on his head.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkeXE6FOf6s
> 
> If you're just going to dismiss him like that AT LEAST listen to one of his albums.
> 
> Cause I'm assuming you haven't heard one since you assumed he was a group



You don't have to know about a group and watch their videos to know their music is shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 9, 2009)

ITT: Wolven gets schooled.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 9, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You don't have to know about a group and watch their videos to know their music is shit.


True. And here's a fun fact--if you actually _"knew"_ anything about Buckethead, she'd just say something like "For hating him so much you sure know a lot about him."

Trust me. My run-ins with other metal fans have proven this.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 9, 2009)

The list cannot be removed from, and no band can be crossed out, only added to (barring extreme revamping of any listed band). In which I add (if I haven't already):

Devil Wears Prada
Black Dhailia Murder
August Burns Red
Kittie
Bleeding Through
Blessthefall
Bury Your Dead
Chimaira
Darkest Hour
Martyr A.D.
It Dies TOday
Himsa
Haste the Day
Glass Casket
God Forbid
From a Second Story Window
Every Time I Die
The Dillinger Escape Plan
Dead to Fall
St Valentines Massacre
Throwdown
Walls of Jericho


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The list cannot be removed from, only added to (barring extreme revamping of any listed band). In which I add (if I haven't already):
> 
> Devil Wears Prada
> Black Dhailia Murder
> ...


I've heard most of them... and I agree with them all.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2009)

oh noes, this is getting bad now...

You should give a reason (like a performance let-down disaster) as to why a band is just shitty noise pollution, not just because you don't like them. :/


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> oh noes, this is getting bad now...
> 
> You should give a reason (like a performance let-down disaster) as to why a band is just shitty noise pollution, not just because you don't like them. :/


Mostly because the bands have contributed nothing, have no unique style, and are, pretty much, nothing special.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got three:
Saosin
Underoath
3!0H3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> You don't have to know about a group and watch their videos to know their music is shit.



Just listen to the fucking song


It's only a minute, then you can go back to blasting A7X


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 10, 2009)

Musical taste is subjective. 

I agree with Grimfang that this thread is getting a little ridiculous. 

The list of bands on the last page is just preposterous. Every band has to have contributed a little something to the music world. For example, I remember seeing Yngwie Malmsteen on one of those lists. How can you justify him never becoming a musician. He is an AMAZING guitarist. And Dream Theater? They have the ability to come up with some amazing, technical compositions that hardly anyone else can replicate. Granted that style of music is an acquired taste just like jazz, but the genre is relevant to music. I see Kurt Cobian was noted. Now personally I don't like Kurt Cobain, but I believe that he was one of the ones that kept rock alive in the 90's. Without Nirvana and the other grunge bands of the 90's, there's no telling what kind of music we would be listening to right now.

Maybe some people can't distinguish one band from another, saying that, "They all sound the same." But there are those who have a greater appreciation for music to actually enjoy a mass variety of artists that were labeled "Musicians that never should have been" in this thread and more. Saying that these bands all sound the same and have no unique style is childish. Every band has a unique style. It takes a good ear to hear it. 

Go ahead and flame all you want. I'm just sick of the whole, "My band is better than your band" or "Mainstream suck ass" comments. 

Be civilized, if you don't like a band give some real reasons.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Just listen to the fucking song
> 
> 
> It's only a minute, then you can go back to blasting A7X


I did listen to the fucking song. I'm talking about how I must not know the band since I thought it was multiple people.

Didn't care for the fucker.   Just a delay jam.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> How can you justify him never becoming a musician.


Perhaps because he never really was one. All he does is play scales as fast as possible and think he's god in a lame '80s getup because of it. That's not music, that's masturbation. Thus was the term "fret-wanking" coined.



> And Dream Theater? They have the ability to come up with some amazing, technical compositions that hardly anyone else can replicate.


And in exchange, their lyrics suck blistered sheep testicles and they can't compose a song _without_ wanking for the 10+ minutes it lasts. And even Rick Astley's a better songwriter if you rate songs on how _enjoyable_ they are rather than how _technical_ they are.



> (Blah blah blah...)
> Go ahead and flame all you want. I'm just sick of the whole, "My band is better than your band" or "Mainstream suck ass" comments.
> 
> Be civilized, if you don't like a band give some real reasons.


You're in the wrong thread. GTFO.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2009)

Manowar.
They're such masculine steorotypes, I mean, look at them! They always talk the same words: "Metal!", "Fight for Metal!", "Warriors", "We are strong and powerful for Metal"...

I can't name examples right now, but they just sing the same.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Manowar.
> They're such masculine steorotypes, I mean, look at them! They always talk the same words: "Metal!", "Fight for Metal!", "Warriors", "We are strong and powerful for Metal"...
> 
> I can't name examples right now, but they just sing the same.


Nanowar, however, is awesome


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I did listen to the fucking song. I'm talking about how I must not know the band since I thought it was multiple people.
> 
> Didn't care for the fucker.   Just a delay jam.



Okay then Mister 



Uh I guess I kind of agree on DEP because 1. They are just like Faith No More now and 2. They spawned too many awful copies. Even though I love _Calculating Infinity_ I think it would be a worthy trade-off to not have as many piss-poor "mathcore" acts


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Perhaps because he never really was one. All he does is play scales as fast as possible and think he's god in a lame '80s getup because of it. That's not music, that's masturbation. Thus was the term "fret-wanking" coined.
> 
> 
> And in exchange, their lyrics suck blistered sheep testicles and they can't compose a song _without_ wanking for the 10+ minutes it lasts. And even Rick Astley's a better songwriter if you rate songs on how _enjoyable_ they are rather than how _technical_ they are.
> ...



See there. You gave some reasons. That's what I was looking for. Now I can respect your opinion better. (Oh noes respect of FAF!)

I still believe that Malmsteem does more than just play scales real fast. A lot the stuff he plays is real tasteful.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 10, 2009)

Can I include MTV in this list? Out of everything, that is the one thing that should never have happened. Oh sure, MTV helped some unknown bands become known, but it also helped destroy music. I'll admit it. I'm a fan of hair/glam metal bands, but that genre should not have gotten as mainstream as it did. You have MTV to thank for that. The same can be said with Nu-Metal and all of those boyband/girlband shit.

I can't wait for the day MTV, along with VH1, dies.


----------



## Takun (Sep 10, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Anyone can hit random frets on a guitar and call it good.
> When they aren't soloing (which is when?) it can be melodic, but that's exactly what their solos are: random frets and quick strumming.



...

You make me lol.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> I still believe that Malmsteem does more than just play scales real fast. A lot the stuff he plays is real tasteful.


What you believe is meaningless in the face of facts, darling.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> ...
> 
> You make me lol.



It is REP-RE-HEN-SIBLE to distill such an innovative and experimental artist into "His solos suck". 


Clearly the man's mind would be blown after hearing Mick Barr.


:ultimategoonsay:


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2009)

Isen said:


> David has some opinions about music.



Fingerquotes "music"



Load_Blown said:


> It's even funnier the fifth time



It will be funny EVERY time



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Disregard me, I suck cocks.



Prove it.



Doctor Timefox said:


> That's a matter of opinion, pal.



No shit, that's pretty much this entire thread.

Except for System of a Down because they are actually that  bad



WolvenZhael said:


> You don't have to know about a group and watch their videos to know their music is shit.



You don't have to listen to a band's music to know that it is bad



Grimfang said:


> You should give a reason (like a performance let-down disaster) as to why a band is just shitty noise pollution, not just because you don't like them. :/





Grimfang said:


> Bon Jovi is bad because he has had big hair and writes mostly love songs



What's the point if you'll never admit to being wrong anyways?



Diego117 said:


> Musical taste is subjective.



Quality isn't. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

David be quiet you are an ASS



AN ASS


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> What's the point if you'll never admit to being wrong anyways?



Oh, you took that seriously..

No, the only serious contribution I made was the OP. I just said that about Bon Jovi because I knew you liked them, duh. 
That's pretty much what you always do, so I thought you would've gotten it.


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What you believe is meaningless in the face of facts, darling.



Facts? What facts? Enlighten me. Please. Show me where all he plays is really fast scales. If that really is the only thing he plays then you can apply that "fact" to 90% of the other shredders out there. 

I know what I hear.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Prove it.


Sure. $50 :V



Diego117 said:


> Facts? What facts? Enlighten me. Please. Show me where all he plays is really fast scales. If that really is the only thing he plays then you can apply that "fact" to 90% of the other shredders out there.


_Too late, I already do!_ </David Spade>


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

An actual list who should CURRENTLY..

Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Dragonforce, Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus, Jonas Brothers, Insane Clown Posse, Avenged Sevenfold, Between the Buried and Me, Iwrestledabearonce, Whitechapel, Britney Spears, 50 Cent, Soulja Boy, System of a Down, In Flames, U2, Children of Bodom, My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy, Taking Back Sunday, Korn, Atreyu, Suicide Silence, Bring Me the Horizon, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine, Trivium, Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kayne West, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, Nightwish, Deicide, KISS, The Rolling Stones and the _ENTIRE_ genre of reggaeton.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Glaice said:


> An actual list who should CURRENTLY..
> 
> Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Dragonforce, Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus, Jonas Brothers, Insane Clown Posse, Avenged Sevenfold, Between the Buried and Me, Iwrestledabearonce, Whitechapel, Britney Spears, 50 Cent, Soulja Boy, System of a Down, In Flames, U2, Children of Bodom, My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy, Taking Back Sunday, Korn, Atreyu, Suicide Silence, Bring Me the Horizon, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine, Trivium, Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kayne West, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, Nightwish, Deicide, KISS, The Rolling Stones and the _ENTIRE_ genre of reggaeton.


U2 and the Rolling Stones, while themselves overrated, paved the way for good bands, though. What's reggaeton?


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 10, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> U2 and the Rolling Stones, while themselves overrated, paved the way for good bands, though. What's reggaeton?



Basically a latino version of hip-hop, only worse and more annoying.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 10, 2009)

Thomas Dolby. That science songs only funny. Btw, I wonder if anyone said beatles?


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 10, 2009)

Every emo band ever. Just buy a journal, you damn crybabies. Don't make the rest of us suffer.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Thomas Dolby. That science songs only funny. Btw, I wonder if anyone said beatles?



I saw Thomas Dolby at Berklee and it was INCREDIBLE 



Man's still got it.



also what is wrong with Deicide?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 10, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Every emo band ever. Just buy a journal, you damn crybabies. Don't make the rest of us suffer.


This.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> David be quiet you are an ASS
> 
> AN ASS



So's your face

Get it

Because your face looks like somebody's butt



Grimfang said:


> Oh, you took that seriously..
> 
> No, the only serious contribution I made was the OP. I just said that about Bon Jovi because I knew you liked them, duh.
> That's pretty much what you always do, so I thought you would've gotten it.



No, I didn't, I pretty much got exactly why you said that because there's no way that anyone sane could possibly not like Bon Jovi.  Why did you take _me_ seriously? :V



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Sure. $50 :V



Money's on the table ;D


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Oh hell, where do I start?
> 
> As I Lay Dying, Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Panic! At The Disco, Senses Fail, Taking Back Sunday, 30 Seconds to Mars, AFI, Hawthorne Heights, Hellogoodbye, Story of the Year, All That Remains, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine, and pretty much every emo, screamo band.
> 
> ...


 
I don't give a flying fuck about the rest of the bands on here, but as to the bold ones...

....WAT


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The list cannot be removed from, and no band can be crossed out, only added to (barring extreme revamping of any listed band). In which I add (if I haven't already):
> 
> Devil Wears Prada
> *Black Dhailia Murder*
> ...


 
No, just no.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

Well let's start like this:

 The current genre of metalcore is basically Metal Lite; combining watered down versions of two separate, and great genres on their own, into one hybrid genre aimed at angsty teens. 

 Deathcore simply waters down a great sub-genre, and tacks it onto an already soggy hybrid, and in some cases, purely focuses on speed - Not talent, or musicianship. This is also aimed at angsty teens, but the more brooding and dark ones, possibly more dangerous ones.

Neither of the genres bring anything to the table (let alone new or improved), and for a good portion of the bands, only break down great music to make an easier-to-digest, simpler sound for teeny-boppers - They aren't advancing music, or doing something new/different to improve music, and thus, they should've never been, because they are taking steps backwards musically. 

As for screamo, yeah. 

Coheed and Cambria? That...That just isn't natural.
Korn helped bring about Nu-metal, a disgrace to the term 'metal'


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 12, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> a disgrace to the term 'metal'



Maybe try not taking it so seriously


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Maybe try not taking it so seriously



I really don't 




Hurry Glaice, we need moar mettle raeg.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

Did I mention Basshunter yet?
Also pretty much every furry "musician" on the site, since they only seem to come in "metal" and "rave" flavors, as mentioned somewhere else...

Whitenoise needs to start making music again, though.



David M. Awesome said:


> Money's on the table ;D


*Goes to work* <3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about the rest of the bands on here, but as to the bold ones...
> 
> ....WAT



I know right, those are the worst ones on that list



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Did I mention Basshunter yet?
> Also pretty much every furry "musician" on the site, since they only seem to come in "metal" and "rave" flavors, as mentioned somewhere else...
> 
> Whitenoise needs to start making music again, though.
> ...



Colson used to be pretty good before he started overdubbing his own voice for melodies four times over and went mad with studio recording power.  His cover of "For the widows in paradise, for the fatherless in Ypsilanti" is excellent.

FFFFFFFFF Whitenoise is amazing I hate him so much for not making more art and music D:

8)


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

I retract my answer on Fall Out Boy.
Without them, we wouldn't have their better version: Panic at the Disco, even if their Pretty.Odd. sounds more like the beetles.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Colson used to be pretty good before he started overdubbing his own voice for melodies four times over and went mad with studio recording power.  His cover of "For the widows in paradise, for the fatherless in Ypsilanti" is excellent.


That happens sometimes :/



> FFFFFFFFF Whitenoise is amazing I hate him so much for not making more art and music D:


Yeah, he doesn't even make funny scribble-pictures anymore.

DAMMIT WHITENOISE, WHERE'S THE NEXT PAGE OF _SEXY DRAGON GRAPHIC NOVEL_? >:U



> 8)


*stands and wipes her chin* Nice doing business with you :V



WolvenZhael said:


> I retract my answer on Fall Out Boy.
> Without them, we wouldn't have their better version: Panic at the Disco, even if their Pretty.Odd. sounds more like the beetles.


That's precisely why I didn't put them on any of my lists.
...what's wrong with _Pretty. Odd._ sounding like the Beatles? The next album isn't going to, though--the guys who were behind that are now out of the band. That's also why they brought the exclamation point back.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> That happens sometimes :/
> 
> 
> Yeah, he doesn't even make funny scribble-pictures anymore.
> ...


Nothing wrong, they just didn't sound much like FOB anymore.
And it's Ryan Ross (whom I stalk) and Jon Walker in The Young Veins.  Brendon Urie, singer, and Spencer Smith, drummer, are continuing Panic at the Disco.  New Perspective is pretty good.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 12, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Nothing wrong, they just didn't sound much like FOB anymore.
> And it's Ryan Ross (whom I stalk) and Jon Walker in The Young Veins.  Brendon Urie, singer, and Spencer Smith, drummer, are continuing Panic at the Disco.  New Perspective is pretty good.


...

Somebody get dox on this guy. We need to alert the police department of wherever Ryan Ross lives.


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know right, those are the worst ones on that list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, I meant I like the ones in bold...


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> ...
> 
> Somebody get dox on this guy. We need to alert the police department of wherever Ryan Ross lives.


he has a cat.  Its name is Hobo.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> An actual list who should CURRENTLY..
> 
> Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Dragonforce, Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus, Jonas Brothers, Insane Clown Posse, Avenged Sevenfold, Between the Buried and Me, Iwrestledabearonce, Whitechapel, Britney Spears, 50 Cent, Soulja Boy, System of a Down, In Flames, U2, Children of Bodom, My Chemical Romance, Fall Out Boy, Taking Back Sunday, Korn, Atreyu, Suicide Silence, Bring Me the Horizon, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine, Trivium, Eminem, Jay-Z, Nas, Kayne West, Dimmu Borgir, Cradle of Filth, Nightwish, Deicide, KISS, The Rolling Stones and the _ENTIRE_ genre of reggaeton.


 
I agree with most of this, except for Slipknot, BtBaM, In Flames (well, their old stuff was good, today they need to die), Bodom, and Nightwish. Everyone else is spot on, especially SOAD (Fucking horrible)


----------



## Zhael (Sep 12, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I agree with most of this, except for Slipknot, BtBaM, In Flames (well, their old stuff was good, today they need to die), Bodom, and Nightwish. Everyone else is spot on, especially SOAD (Fucking horrible)


Slipknot?
HAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA and so on.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 12, 2009)

lgnb695 said:


> No, I meant I like the ones in bold...



I know what you meant.  You have shitty taste in music.


----------



## lgnb695 (Sep 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know what you meant. You have shitty taste in music.


 
That's cool brah


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> I agree with most of this, except for Slipknot, BtBaM, In Flames (well, their old stuff was good, today they need to die), Bodom, and Nightwish. Everyone else is spot on, especially SOAD (Fucking horrible)



I don't get why The Rolling Stones are on there.



Was the only Rolling Stones song he heard "Harlem Shuffle"?


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't get why The Rolling Stones are on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the only Rolling Stones song he heard "Harlem Shuffle"?


 
idk.  rolling stones aren't too bad. Nice classic band.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> Slipknot?
> HAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA and so on.


 
  Simple metal is nice sometimes. You have no idea how much I could rip on you for your musical tastes (particularly with being obsessed with A7X), but I don't, do I?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 13, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> he has a cat.  Its name is Hobo.


I was talking about you, freak.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Simple metal is nice sometimes. You have no idea how much I could rip on you for your musical tastes (particularly with being obsessed with A7X), but I don't, do I?



I wasn't aware that he even listened to music, I thought that he just made fun of everyone else's with no particular rule for what he doesn't like on any given day.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I saw Thomas Dolby at Berklee and it was INCREDIBLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I retract said statement...sometimes it hurts to think when I'm tired. Most rap. (sorry if that offended anyone. It doesnt do anything for me.)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I retract said statement...sometimes it hurts to think when I'm tired. Most rap. (sorry if that offended anyone. It doesnt do anything for me.)



It's okay if it doesn't do anything for you dude.


We're still friends


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. however, I feel oddly intrigued by will smiths work... Yeah, I dunno bout me either.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Thanks. however, I feel oddly intrigued by will smiths work... Yeah, I dunno bout me either.



How could anyone possibly _not_ like "Gettin' Jiggy with It"?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 14, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Thanks. however, I feel oddly intrigued by will smiths work... Yeah, I dunno bout me either.


Inb4 "Fresh Prince of Bel-Air" :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

For the most part I look for something called difference. Even if I don't like the style, it doesn't make it bad. Hell I could loath the style, but that doesn't make it bad music, or make the musicians bad music.

So when I look at music that should not exist it's not a basis of I like or don't like. It's basis of do you actually know how to run the instruments, do you have the right voice for the genre. Oh and the other thing, are you actually trying to do your own thing? Or are you just following the crowd? That's the thing that annoys me, especially with Rap and Country. When too many artists sounds exactly the same, there is a problem. It takes no talent to sound the same.

That's more of an issue with music though. There is so much out there it is going to be hard to be original or different. But it doesn't help if your songs are sound the same with the same content. It turns into a "My balls are bigger than yours" game. It's about having the best version of the same thing. For some reason that puts me off.

Who has the most baddass gangsta song? 

Who has the best music video with the most prostitute-ish dancers. Was it the rap song with what looked like over a hundred black hookers, or the country song with a bunch of white chicks shaking their ta ta's and butt cheeks at the same time?

Hey, who managed to get the most kids to dance suggestively to a questionable song? Was it "My Milk-shake brings all the boys to the yard" or "Save a horse ride a cow-boy?"

This is why I shy away from music that involves singing. I find more variety in just instrumentals. I get tired of song after song of the same damn thing. That's what makes a musician something that should not exist to me. Get off the damn stage. You are are just doing what everyone else did, and adding to the crap pile. Bass Hunter is just as bad as every one of those damn Disney failures, every one of Country Clones, and Rapper Robots. Your music sucks because you try too hard at being the same so in the end you're nothing new.

When ever I get into a new genre, I find a few people that do a good job, and then I stop looking for the most part. It's pointless after a while. Why waste time looking for the same thing. Just stick with a few that sound good and move on and look for another genre to add a few more things to listen to on your Ipod.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> It turns into a "My balls are bigger than yours" game.



That's pretty pointless because we all already know that AC/DC has the biggest balls of them all. 8)

Also, you would probably really love a band called King Crimson.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's pretty pointless because we all already know that AC/DC has the biggest balls of them all. 8)
> 
> Also, you would probably really love a band called King Crimson.



I couldn't care less because I spend more time anyway listening to music that has no lyrics, and minimal voice if that. I find more diversity in the simple trilling of the notes from the instruments themselves all working together. They say more than any voice can ever say, that any words can ever project. They reach right in, and grab my heart and my mind, my imagination soars in a euphoria. It's so wonderful...to be in that state of mind.

I've never listened to AC/DC. There are a lot of people I have not listened to. I really stopped paying attention to bands. I don't value that kind of music because as I mentioned before it gets old, hearing the same content spoken to you over and over again. I take the non spoken stuff, the pure instrumentals and get different feeling, emotion, and ideas every time I listen. There is so much more there. I do love it when bands experiment doing just instrumentals. A few bands I used to pay attention to had such things, and I loved it when they did that.

I looked up that thing you mentioned, meh. The beginning of the song I found was wonderful. Then the guy started singing and that was the killjoy. Yeah, my tastes in music are so shitty I would imagine to everyone else. I still maintain that if you are just following the crowd with the same overdone bull-shit you have no business being on the stage.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 14, 2009)

I was just trying to see what was different about Slipknot.
They really have brought the standard of what metal is to an all time low.  What's next, Fall Out Boy?

They would be good, I admit, if they tried playing hard rock as opposed to metal, as they have enough skill to do so, but they don't fit in with the metal scene.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

Any black metal band.
It's like an steorotype: always with long like shit black hair, silly black and white make up, spiked bracers that reach the absurd and the voices of fuckshit (they can vary from gutural asshole to Smeagol shit).
Also, songs are just pure random. They throw up titles like "Witchery at the Night of Lustful Satan's Goats" or "Cradle of the Evil Succubi of Puritania".
There's an exception, and that's at least Dimmu Borgir. The rest of generic Black Metal bands are doodoo.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

satan has a goat? How does he feed it, cuz I dont think his job pays very well.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 15, 2009)

The only band I can really think of that should never have been is Nirvana. I absolutely cannot stand any of it.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> The only band I can really think of that should never have been is Nirvana. I absolutely cannot stand any of it.


You should kill yourself, then, since they were a pivotal band of the '90s and, as such, almost all rock since then owes them something or other.

Though, to be fair, they weren't the _only_ grunge band, nor even the first one signed to a major label. I often find myself wondering how many people would be complaining about Soundgarden instead, had _Superunknown_ come out before _Nevermind..._


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

Creed.

*kills Creed*


----------



## Takun (Sep 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> For the most part I look for something called difference. Even if I don't like the style, it doesn't make it bad. Hell I could loath the style, but that doesn't make it bad music, or make the musicians bad music.
> 
> So when I look at music that should not exist it's not a basis of I like or don't like. It's basis of do you actually know how to run the instruments, do you have the right voice for the genre. Oh and the other thing, are you actually trying to do your own thing? Or are you just following the crowd? That's the thing that annoys me, especially with Rap and Country. When too many artists sounds exactly the same, there is a problem. It takes no talent to sound the same.
> 
> ...



There's clones in every genre  like you said.  There are also many bands who do different things right and expand on different parts of genres.  I like hip hop and I've found country I like.  Those who do it right do it with a lot of talent.  


All classical sounds the same too.  Ohhh you used a flute.  How event guarde.




Trpdwarf said:


> I looked up that thing you mentioned, meh. The beginning of the song I found was wonderful. Then the guy started singing and that was the killjoy. Yeah, my tastes in music are so shitty I would imagine to everyone else. I still maintain that if you are just following the crowd with the same overdone bull-shit you have no business being on the stage.



King Crimson is really good. :>


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> King Crimson is really good. :>


If you like pretentious shit


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You should kill yourself, then, since they were a pivotal band of the '90s and, as such, almost all rock since then owes them something or other.
> 
> Though, to be fair, they weren't the _only_ grunge band, nor even the first one signed to a major label. I often find myself wondering how many people would be complaining about Soundgarden instead, had _Superunknown_ come out before _Nevermind..._



And they were also one of the shittiest. I'm sorry but Nirvana were nothing great.

Ding dong Cobain is gone.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> And they were also one of the shittiest. I'm sorry but Nirvana were nothing great.
> 
> Ding dong Cobain is gone.


And you listen to the kind of stereotypical metal that only about three other people have ever heard of. Do you honestly think that makes your opinion even _approximately_ worth shit?


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 15, 2009)

And yours does?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 15, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> And yours does?


Quick, name the types of music you listen to most.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not going to tell you shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> If you like pretentious shit



King Crimson isn't pretentious ):

Ok, yeah they are.  Robert Fripp is epically pretentious.


----------



## Kokusho (Sep 16, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> You should kill yourself, then, since they were a pivotal band of the '90s and, as such, almost all rock since then owes them something or other.
> 
> Though, to be fair, they weren't the _only_ grunge band, nor even the first one signed to a major label. I often find myself wondering how many people would be complaining about Soundgarden instead, had _Superunknown_ come out before _Nevermind..._



Wow, someone's a little defensive. No need to get mad over what someone else likes or doesn't like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> There's clones in every genre  like you said.  There are also many bands who do different things right and expand on different parts of genres.  I like hip hop and I've found country I like.  Those who do it right do it with a lot of talent.
> 
> 
> All classical sounds the same too.  Ohhh you used a flute.  How event guarde.
> ...



I know there are clones in every genre. That's why I tend to find a few I like and just move on to find a another genre, and try to find a few more. I don't have the patience to wade through 100 or so clones looking for something that's not a clone.

Patrick O Hearn is good. Karunesh is good. David Arkenstone is good. 
But there are a sea of clones clones in the New Age/relaxation genre. So I stopped looking after singling out a few.

There's only one Foxamoore though, and non others like him on FA though, and he's awesome because of his diversity. It never gets boring when his submissions come rolling in because he's so well rounded and seemingly can do anything in music.

I like the Alan Parson's Project because they did a lot of diverse interesting things if you wade through an old CD collection of it. They were not afraid to do pure instrumentals either.

A lot of the rest of the stuff I listen to is just meh. Arguably some of it crap, clones, but I don't care enough to wade through after I find the first few who do it right. As for "King Crimson", I'd like it better if there was no singing involved. The instrumentals are nice though.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

The majority of grunge bands never should've been. The only exceptions I really make concerning that genre are Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots, and Sreaming Trees. The rest of the grunge bands are crap, imo.

<3 Mark Lanegan though. ^^


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> King Crimson isn't pretentious ):
> 
> Ok, yeah they are.  Robert Fripp is epically pretentious.


Yeah, didn't he come up with some "New Standard Tuning" bullshit? But--lo and behold--_nobody actually uses it!_



Kokusho said:


> Wow, someone's a little defensive. No need to get mad over what someone else likes or doesn't like.


You're confusing "defensive" with "full of hate", child.



Aeturnus said:


> I'm not going to tell you shit.


If you can't name any that aren't metal, just grow some balls and say so.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> As for "King Crimson", I'd like it better if there was no singing involved. The instrumentals are nice though.



They do have a lot of songs that don't have any vocals, and a lot of tracks that are live, instrumental improvisations that are really fantastic, but you'd have to spend some time to pick them out from the tunes that do have singing in them. :b

May I also suggest Secede?  No vocals, just beautiful, ambient idm.



Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, didn't he come up with some "New Standard Tuning" bullshit? But--lo and behold--_nobody actually uses it!_



These days he spends his time making music that's as non-musical as possible

but there are rules as to how he does it so I don't really see the point. ):

YOU CAN'T BE JOHN CAGE, FRIPP, STOP TRYING


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 16, 2009)

Kokusho said:


> Wow, someone's a little defensive. No need to get mad over what someone else likes or doesn't like.



She's a Nirvana fan. What do you expect? They all tend to go emo whenever somebody slams that overrated pile of shit.

Although I'll give Kurt Cobain credit. He ended his career with a bang.

Oh and Rigor? I do like non-metal bands, I just don't feel the need to name any. I highly doubt you'd know who they are.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 16, 2009)

i hate jimmy buffett


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

Me.
Because I'm so awesome I could tear the ground to open the very pits of Hell.
My music truly can release demons from there.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Sep 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i hate jimmy buffett



Jimmy Buffet hates you, bitch.





ib4 Kanye West


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 16, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Jimmy Buffet hates you, bitch.



Good! I don't want to have anything to do with that guy.



He killed James Brown. When he was celebrating his birthday, James Brown was dyin'


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i hate jimmy buffett


I don't see why he's so popular.  I mean, Margaritaville is decent, but everything else is just ugh...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

Beyonce, Taylor Swift, Toby Keith, Destiny's Child, 50 Cent, The Game, etc. I've probably mentioned them already, though.



Aeturnus said:


> She's a Nirvana fan. What do you expect? They all tend to go emo whenever somebody slams that overrated pile of shit.


Calling Nirvana fans emo just shows you don't even know what emo is.
I'm not slitting my wrists, I'm not crying, and I'm not writing shitty pop-punk anthems to attack you. So, what's the phrase I'm searching for? Oh, yes--you fail, bitch 



> Although I'll give Kurt Cobain credit. He ended his career with a bang.


What had more brains than Kurt Cobain?
The wall behind him.



> Oh and Rigor? I do like non-metal bands, I just don't feel the need to name any.


Translation: "You've actually got me beat here, but I'm still not man enough to admit it."



> I highly doubt you'd know who they are.


Oh, so you're just one of those people who reflexively hates bands who are _popular_. That sort of behavior's even more laughable, actually. And considering that I was asking for _styles_ and not just _bands..._

Just give up. You've already demonstrated yourself to be completely incompetent when it comes to actually discussing music. Go back to your shitty little metal bands now, okay sweetie?


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> These days he spends his time making music that's as non-musical as possible
> 
> but there are rules as to how he does it so I don't really see the point. ):
> 
> YOU CAN'T BE JOHN CAGE, FRIPP, STOP TRYING



Yeah, I remember high school music theory.


----------



## Takun (Sep 16, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> The majority of grunge bands never should've been. The only exceptions I really make concerning that genre are Pearl Jam, Stone Temple Pilots, and Sreaming Trees. The rest of the grunge bands are crap, imo.
> 
> <3 Mark Lanegan though. ^^



Alice in Chains has a new cd coming out and I think it leaked today.  Is supposed to be decent I hear.

And I still like Nirvana despite having basically copied Pixies and other bands.  Seeing them play some of Rape Me on MTV and having people shit there pants is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piFudOtb4EI

=)


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Alice in Chains has a new cd coming out and I think it leaked today. Is supposed to be decent I hear.
> 
> And I still like Nirvana despite having basically copied Pixies and other bands. Seeing them play some of Rape Me on MTV and having people shit there pants is awesome.
> 
> ...


 
I'll give it a listen after I'm done with the new Megadeth. ^^ Alice in Chains is alright.


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't care about a band's popularity. All I care about is how they sound. If I was 'anti-mainstream' I wouldn't be listening to Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Megadeth, Alice in Chains, Aerosmith and so forth. They were all popular at one point.

As for some non-metal bands: The Runaways, Naked, Aerosmith, Heart, Sinead O'Connor and a few others.

I don't mind talking about music, but I'd rather talk to somebody who can handle others not liking what they like. Which is something you can't seem to do. I'm sorry, but your little 'kill yourself' statement was a bit off, and all because somebody doesn't like Nirvana.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> I don't care about a band's popularity. All I care about is how they sound. If I was 'anti-mainstream' I wouldn't be listening to Motley Crue, Lita Ford, Megadeth, Alice in Chains, Aerosmith and so forth. They were all popular at one point.


They also pretty much suck, so you've just made me respect your opinion even less. Nice job 



> As for some non-metal bands: The Runaways, Naked, Aerosmith, Heart, Sinead O'Connor and a few others.


Do you even know what a _style_ is? I'll give you a hint: It's not the same thing as a _band._



> I don't mind talking about music, but I'd rather talk to somebody who can handle others not liking what they like. Which is something you can't seem to do. I'm sorry, but your little 'kill yourself' statement was a bit off, and all because somebody doesn't like Nirvana.


Don't be silly--I'd tell you to kill yourself anyway. After all, you like obscure metal


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 16, 2009)

Like your opinion means anything.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 16, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Like your opinion means anything.


It must mean something to you, or you wouldn't even respond to it :mrgreen:


----------



## Jelly (Sep 16, 2009)

Alright, you two, stop fuckin' in da music thread.
Let's go back to talking about Robert Fripp and John Cage.

No, I'm just kidding. Let's talk about Nono and Penderecki and SOME FUCKING JAZZ, JESUS CHRIST ALREADY.

Ornette Coleman.
Say something. He died. Don't you at least feel bad?

The Lounge Lizards should have never existed. And I don't like them one bit. No sir. :[


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 16, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Heart



teehee


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Ornette Coleman.
> Say something. He died. Don't you at least feel bad?[



No he didn't 


Don't scare me like that.


Mary died today though, of Peter, Paul fame. Which is FUCKING HILARIOUS.


----------



## Takun (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, Pavement is getting back together so you can say they should never be again if you want.

Me, I'll be singing Shady Lane.  :3 :3 :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Malkmus is a douche

but they were good on Space Ghost


----------



## Ralphh (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread is 90% fail.  People defending bands like Slipknot and Korn? 

...really?

You do realize that they don't even sing, or scream for that matter.
They just talk, in a quick and angry fashion.

People bash on "emo" bands, but allow us to observe some Slipknot lyrics.


*I Am Hated *
The whole world is my enemy - and I'm a walking target 
Two times the devil with all the significance
Dragged and raped for the love of a mob 
I can't stay - because I can't be stopped
Eat motherfuckers alive who cross us 
I know you're all tired of the same ol' bosses 
Let me tell you how it's gonna be 
I'm gonna kill anyone who steps up in front of me 

Welcome to the same ol' fucking scam 
Same ol' shit in a dead fad 


They're so talented, I like the masks, personally. 
/sarcasm.


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2009)

Ralphh said:


> This thread is 90% fail.  People defending bands like Slipknot and Korn?
> 
> ...really?
> 
> ...



Despite hating everything they do, he can sing better than me and I admit it.  B:


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

I like Korn.  They have like 4 good songs.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2009)

Daft Punk never should have existed.

I hate them so much it's not even funny.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Sep 19, 2009)

The singer for Fuel after Brett Scallions got fired--that counts, right?


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Every rapper ever, most metal bands, all screamo bands (NO EXCEPTIONS), etc.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2009)

What's so bad about rap? I never got that. Sure, I don't listen to modern rap, but I like pre-90's stuff.


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

You'd get a shorter answer from me on what isn't bad about it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright, then tell me what you think is good about it. :3


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

The fact that I'm having difficulty doing that helps my argument


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol. Well, I guess what we like is subjective.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> The fact that I'm having difficulty doing that helps my argument



Spoilers:  It's because he's never actually listened to any and is just dissing on rap because it's the trendy thing to do.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 30, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What's so bad about rap? I never got that. Sure, I don't listen to modern rap, but I like pre-90's stuff.



DON'T COPY THAT FLOPPY


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Spoilers:  It's because he's never actually listened to any and is just dissing on rap because it's the trendy thing to do.



I don't care about what's cool. Why. Do. You. Think. I'm. Still. Here?


----------



## Zhael (Sep 30, 2009)

Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 30, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What's so bad about rap? I never got that. Sure, I don't listen to modern rap, but I like pre-90's stuff.


Imah let ya finish, but Tupac is one of da best rappers of all time
^Thats why


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Sage Francis wut wuttttttttt


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

For some reason just now I read musicians as magicians and I was like "CHRIS ANGEL, SERIOUSLY FUCK THAT GUY"


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> For some reason just now I read musicians as magicians and I was like "CHRIS ANGEL, SERIOUSLY FUCK THAT GUY"



FOR MY NEXT TRICK, I, THE PASSENGER, WILL BLINDFOLD SOME DUMB BITCH *grabs mandy moore* AND DIRECT HER, THE DRIVER, THROUGH THE STREETS OF SOME PLACE IN CALIFORNIA.

I was really hoping they'd have a fender-bender, due to her lack of ability to differentiate between right and left.



Dass said:


> Every rapper ever, most metal bands, all screamo bands (NO EXCEPTIONS), etc.



See, again... I hate what this thread has become. I at least posted an example. It wasn't supposed to be "Well, obviously all the genres I hate, because I've only ever listened to mainstream music." I'd suggest some stuff that you might be surprised to find with said genres, but that'd just be going further away from what the thread was about.


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> See, again... I hate what this thread has become. I at least posted an example. It wasn't supposed to be "Well, obviously all the genres I hate, because I've only ever listened to mainstream music." I'd suggest some stuff that you might be surprised to find with said genres, but that'd just be going further away from what the thread was about.



Reason time!
Screamo; they're ruining their music intentionally, I swear
Most metal; made it cool to just play fast and loud with no regards to what they're doing. Exceptions include; Iron Maiden, Steppenwolf (do they count?), some Trews work, Metallica (by a thread) et al.
Rap; LL Cool J + r&r hof - Rush = stupid as hell. That + 90% of them can't be bothered to have an actual instrument, write original or well thought out lyrics,  by my defintion it aren't music in the first place, and get played at my school all the time. There are one or two beastie boys songs I like though (Sabotage being #1)


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> Reason time!
> Screamo; they're ruining their music intentionally, I swear
> Most metal; made it cool to just play fast and loud with no regards to what they're doing. Exceptions include; Iron Maiden, Steppenwolf (do they count?), some Trews work, Metallica (by a thread) et al.
> Rap; LL Cool J + r&r hof - Rush = stupid as hell. That + 90% of them can't be bothered to have an actual instrument, write original or well thought out lyrics,  by my defintion it aren't music in the first place, and get played at my school all the time. There are one or two beastie boys songs I like though (Sabotage being #1)



what the fuck is this shit
i-


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> Reason time!
> Screamo; they're ruining their music intentionally, I swear
> Most metal; made it cool to just play fast and loud with no regards to what they're doing. Exceptions include; Iron Maiden, Steppenwolf (do they count?), some Trews work, Metallica (by a thread) et al.
> Rap; LL Cool J + r&r hof - Rush = stupid as hell. That + 90% of them can't be bothered to have an actual instrument, write original or well thought out lyrics,  by my defintion it aren't music in the first place, and get played at my school all the time. There are one or two beastie boys songs I like though (Sabotage being #1)



Lol. First of all, to play a guitar fast you have to have regard for what you are doing.  It's muscle memory.  You aren't going to play fast if you don't know what you are doing.

Whatever you listen to, I guarantee most of the artists in the genre are shit too.

Metal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm7S6eGDPvY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Qc4y-0Tu4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhCurD6B2qw

Hip Hop:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd_W_x3nclY (tell me this isn't musically good and doesn't have well thought out lyrics)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmTo_UjQ5ZI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBnbosEgZxc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMjMJZPQrCM

Sorry, can't hear you over the sound of you being wrong :T


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> what the fuck is this shit
> i-



At least I tried to make some sensical reasons for my response of scramo, most metal, rap, etc.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 30, 2009)

Everyone from... Slipknot, The Red Chord, Slayer, Mastodon, Disturbed, Creed, Three Days Grace, Linkin Park, Metallica...I'll name more later.

Individuals...That singer from Coheed & Cambria, Kanye West, T-Pain, Fred Durst, Lady Ga Ga...again, I'll name more later.  :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Lol. First of all, to play a guitar fast you have to have regard for what you are doing.  It's muscle memory.  You aren't going to play fast if you don't know what you are doing.
> 
> Whatever you listen to, I guarantee most of the artists in the genre are shit too.
> 
> ...




never stop being you casey

also listen to a black person rap who's not involved with wu-tang you might learn something


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Metal:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm7S6eGDPvY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Qc4y-0Tu4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhCurD6B2qw



Since my IPod is kinda lame for this, I'll just respond to the metal first
1st one: way too slow for my taste
2nd one: sounds like a string of random notes to me
3rd one: is this some kinda prank?

Bad reccomendations there. Allow me to go back to Ronnie James Dio for metal purposes.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> never stop being you casey
> 
> also listen to a black person rap who's not involved with wu-tang you might learn something



Casey is one of the few people who listens to some worse music than you do!


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Casey is one of the few people who listens to some worse music than you do!



I love you too David.




Load_Blown said:


> never stop being you casey
> 
> also listen to a black person rap who's not involved with wu-tang you might learn something



NWA, NAS, Public Enemy and all of that?  Yeah I have brosef.




Dass said:


> Since my IPod is kinda lame for this, I'll just respond to the metal first
> 1st one: way too slow for my taste
> 2nd one: sounds like a string of random notes to me
> 3rd one: is this some kinda prank?
> ...



Haha, "Metal is bad cause it makes people play fast."

*links slow shoegazy black metal*

"IT'S TOO SLOW"

Second one is a string of notes.  They are called a scale.  They are a collection of notes that musically make sense.

3rd one isn't a prank.  Sorry.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> NWA, NAS, Public Enemy and all of that?  Yeah I have brosef.



pfft


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> pfft



Sorry let me go blacker :c

Will Smith


Am I cool yet? :c


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Haha, "Metal is bad cause it makes people play fast."
> 
> *links slow shoegazy black metal*
> 
> ...



my criticism was it's fast with no regard for what they're playing, ie a string of random notes. Fast is good providing you can play more than 5 different notes and you actually have a clue what you're doing. Hence my liking of Iron Maiden. Also, I kind of require decent singing, hence my dislike of screamo and most rap.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

Blackalicious :3


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Sorry let me go blacker :c
> 
> Will Smith
> 
> ...



I-
Sure, whatever.
I think you try too hard, but its adorable when it isn't needlessly offensive to others.

Just listen to what you like! c:


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> my criticism was it's fast with no regard for what they're playing, ie a string of random notes. Fast is good providing you can play more than 5 different notes and you actually have a clue what you're doing. Hence my liking of Iron Maiden.



I-uh

Seriously?  Do you know any musical theory?

Someone want to explain to him how they aren't random?

Ah fuck it.



jellyhurwit said:


> I-
> Sure, whatever.
> I think you try too hard, but its adorable when it isn't needlessly offensive to others.
> 
> Just listen to what you like! c:



I do!  :3~



David M. Awesome said:


> Blackalicious :3



Yesh.  On my ipod right now.

Also, I regularly listen to at least 10 of your top 15 for the last 3 months.


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I-uh
> 
> Seriously?  Do you know any musical theory?
> 
> ...



Not literally random! I mean they don't flow well or logically. I suppose non-fluent would be more accurate


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> Not literally random!



So you have a problem with scales that are used by everyone in music?  Huh?


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> So you have a problem with scales that are used by everyone in music?  Huh?



See edited post


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yesh.  On my ipod right now.
> 
> Also, I regularly listen to at least 10 of your top 15 for the last 3 months.



Elvis? :3



Dass said:


> Not literally random! I mean they don't flow well or logically. I suppose non-fluent would be more accurate



*holds up spork*


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> *holds up spork*



Speaking of, the fork's probably incoming.


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> See edited post



You make no sense.  Your reasoning is biased and makes no sense.



David M. Awesome said:


> Elvis? :3
> 
> 
> 
> *holds up spork*



Among others~


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> You make no sense.  Your reasoning is biased and makes no sense.



here's my reasoning in most sense making way possible; make a good riff, for god's sake! Also sing well, and don't ruin it with bad drums or bass.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 30, 2009)

Dass said:


> Not literally random! I mean they don't flow well or logically. I suppose non-fluent would be more accurate



You should really learn to say what you mean much better. This is still pretty much just bullshit.

Its okay to say "I don't like it, just cause."

I should probably like the Lounge Lizards, but I don't - just because.
I should probably like Bastard Noise, but I don't - just because.
I should probably like Luigi Nono, but I don't - just because.
And I don't like The Decemberists - just because.

But now you're questioning competency. And any musician is relatively competent to the goal they have in mind.

And not to take a totally poopoo-Stuckist approach, but post-structuralism has done nothing but provide ammunition to the idea that music or art or any idea means anything more than what a subjective perspective applies to it. And that means that anything without intent of art can still be judged art if someone takes a look at it. Academia pretty much exists on this facet of reality and culture. So, a critique like "this song doesn't sound honest to me" is vastly more worthwhile than "this doesn't proceed logically." Anything can be determined to proceed logically (music technically proceeds as logically as any one subject deems it does), but nothing can be externally determined to be enjoyable for any one person.


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

Aspberger's makes that difficult! Also, that last paragraph broke my brain.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

you don't like bastard noise?? do you like man is the bastard?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 30, 2009)

also listen to kool keith casey 

dr. octagonecologyst was rated highly by the asshats at pitchfork


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> See, again... I hate what this thread has become. I at least posted an example. It wasn't supposed to be "Well, obviously all the genres I hate, because I've only ever listened to mainstream music." I'd suggest some stuff that you might be surprised to find with said genres, but that'd just be going further away from what the thread was about.


Just don't listen to Takumi when he tries to tell you that indie is better than pop. 
 On topic: screamo artists, 60's punk (sex pistols-type pointless music), most country, most rap, and sometimes I really hate Pink Floyd.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

sometimes i really hate pink floyd too


like all the time


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> sometimes i really hate pink floyd too
> 
> 
> like all the time



Well, most of their stuff is just complete bullshit, but there's the occasional "the trial" from the Wall. Other than that...mleh!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well, most of their stuff is just complete bullshit, but there's the occasional "the trial" from the Wall. Other than that...mleh!



All of The Division Bell is beautiful and if you don't think so then go get fucked in the ear by a horse


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of The Division Bell is beautiful and if you don't think so then go get fucked in the ear by a horse



that song with stephen hawking

mad cheesy bro


but then again this is the guy who's got a total hard-on for jon bongiovi


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> All of The Division Bell is beautiful and if you don't think so then go get fucked in the ear by a horse



Done and done.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Just don't listen to Takumi when he tries to tell you that indie is better than pop.



Anything is better than pop. It's the lowest common denominator of music.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Anything is better than pop. It's the lowest common denominator of music.



I forgot to mention Takumi's friend...sorry


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I forgot to mention Takumi's friend...sorry



c:

Edit:


MichaelFoster said:


> Done and done.



So can we finally ban this kid for admitting to bestiality? :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> that song with stephen hawking
> 
> mad cheesy bro
> 
> ...



Pretty cheesy but it still makes my ears orgasm. 8)

*fapfapfap*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Anything is better than pop. It's the lowest common denominator of music.



but i think the fifth dimension is really nifty


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> c:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's beastiality if I call it rape.
That's actually really gross.
I'm not sure if I can joke around like this. It's making me gag.

Btw have you noticed you and Takumi have like, some sort of grudge on me for liking Adam Lambert, Lady Gaga, Rammstein, and pop in general?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Lady Gaga



Everyone is going to have a grudge against you for liking that crap.  You should be burned at the stake for liking that insult to music.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Everyone is going to have a grudge against you for liking that crap.  You should be burned at the stake for liking that insult to music.



I'm glad he's gay, this way we won't have to worry about him breeding.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Well Lady Gaga played at the worlds biggest music award show and you didn't... I wouldn't talk shit. And btw I hate kids.


----------



## Laski (Oct 1, 2009)

Kanye West, Usher, Akon, Chris Brown and ALL the soft rappers and R 'n' Bs that killed the music genre. I mean, really, how can you listen to something like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN1SVSH40b4

I really get annoyed when I see and hear these Barry White wannabes!


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Well Lady Gaga played at the worlds biggest music award show and you didn't... I wouldn't talk shit. And btw I hate kids.



Which show are you talking about?


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Btw have you noticed you and Takumi have like, some sort of grudge on me for liking Adam Lambert, Lady Gaga, Rammstein, and pop in general?



My, you are so intuitive 



MichaelFoster said:


> Well Lady Gaga played at the worlds biggest music award show and you didn't... I wouldn't talk shit. And btw I hate kids.



After googling "world's biggest music award show", coming to the MTV VMA website, and navigating its convoluted structure, I came across the list of people that performed at that show:

3OH!3
Alicia Keys
The All-American Rejects
BeyoncÃ©
Green Day
Jay-Z
Lady Gaga
Muse
Pink
Pitbull
Taylor Swift
Wale

Wooowwww. I am so crushed that I haven't been able to perform at the same place as these pinnacles of modern talent. Seriously. Crushed.

:c

I'm going to explain something to you. People like me do not hate these kinds of artists, nor do we hate people that can enjoy their music. The problem comes in when people start thinking that they are actually talented and actually deserve getting paid for the tripe that they spew onto a CD. 

You have these synthetic, flimsy acts unto which the power of auto-tune and Pro Tools is bestowed by record labels. You have bands that plug items into a simple formula and call it a day's work, whose songs are then gobbled up by the loving masses. You have record company prowlers who scan for marketable talent, then truss it up in pretty outfits and make it sing to a repetitive backing loop while it's starstruck because it's finally made the big time. You have mainstream rappers who write for no other purpose than telling you how awesome they are - then people fall over themselves to buy their music so they can make as much money as they rap about. You have powerchord bands with no expression other than "let this music feel just good enough for you to want to buy it". You have "edgy" bands that exist to make idiot kids feel like they're "hardcore" and like "heavier" music than the silly masses, even though they're all part of the same lump of naive consumer followers.

_And these people are rich beyond their wildest dreams_. I'm happy for them that they managed to make good money in music, but they and all the producers, execs, genericized audio engineers, and members of the public that don't dig for better music are turning the state of popular music into a downwards, money-grabbing spiral. The 60s had beginnings for King Crimson, Jethro Tull, Bob Dylan. The 70s had Genesis, Floyd, Billy Joel, Steely Dan. What are the 2000s going to be remembered for? Lady Gaga, Fall Out Boy, Coldplay, Green Day, Nickelback, Justin Timberlake, Hannah Montana, Rihanna, Lil' Wayne, Nas? _This_ is what we're going to be raving to the next generations about? _This_ is the music that speaks to us as a generation?

Meanwhile you have artists that practice and work hard and barely get recognition at all because they're not marketable. Guthrie Govan had to work in fast food to get by before someone finally recognized his talents and was able to set him up with a position contributing to a guitar magazine. And yet still, even though he holds more talent in a finger than all the performers at that awards show listed above combined, where's his limo, arena shows, MTV awards performances? We do not award talent anymore, and people like you are seeing to it that this continues.

And yes, I get worked up over it. Yes, I am angry and emotionally invested about it. What else can I do? Ignore it and leave everything to rot? I hold no illusions about being the glorious savior of modern music, but every little bit helps.

tl;dr: shut up.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bows down*

Also MichaelFoster I am a better singer than Lady Gaga is no contest so I can just sit in my smug satisfaction :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slow clap*


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post of the Year nominee.

I feel as though I'm better than Lady Gaga because I don't a vagina under my penis. I made a choice at birth, dammit!


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>My face when I saw this post.

C:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

it's funny because it's all been done before


also i think i should tell you that talent is bullshit and i get as much joy out of listening to happy flowers than i do the locust


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it's funny because it's all been done before
> 
> 
> also i think i should tell you that talent is bullshit and i get as much joy out of listening to happy flowers than i do the locust



Post-post ambient noisecore is the most talented genre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

it also seems kind of pointless discussing this in terms of guitars and synthesizers and drums when there is like

a whole lot more





so there is that


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it also seems kind of pointless discussing this in terms of guitars and synthesizers and drums when there is like
> 
> a whole lot more
> 
> ...



But all that I know about music is what I hear on the radio ):


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> it also seems kind of pointless discussing this in terms of guitars and synthesizers and drums when there is like
> 
> a whole lot more
> 
> ...



I'm bring harpsichords back into style.  Also, bassoons.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm bring harpsichords back into style.  Also, bassoons.



probably in a really dorky way please don't


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you nearly completely. However, MUSE IS GOOD.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> probably in a really dorky way please don't



Never.  I'm also going to recite poetry in reverse while a clown deflates balloon animals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Never.  I'm also going to recite poetry in reverse while a clown deflates balloon animals.



that's dumb


stop


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

so avante garde oh my gosh


----------



## Dass (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> *bows down*
> 
> Also MichaelFoster I am a better singer than Lady Gaga is no contest so I can just sit in my smug satisfaction :V



No accomplishment, I may add.

Carl Lewis is a better singer than Lady Gaga


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> so avante garde oh my gosh



And the band comes on and tunes their instruments and then packs up.  O:


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> And the band comes on and tunes their instruments and then packs up.  O:



Pssh.

My band's so avant garde we play Freebird without even being asked.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Pssh.
> 
> My band's so avant garde we play Freebird without even being asked.



Yeah, well we start our show off with our encore.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Dass said:


> Not accomplishment, I may add.
> 
> Carl Lewis is a better singer than Lady Gaga



I was not even aware that Lady Gaga sings.



Takumi_L said:


> And the band comes on and tunes their instruments and then packs up.  O:



a group of performers dances in silence with masks

the terrible visage of a man


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Yeah, well we start our show off with our encore.



My band is so indiecore we use an autotune on our bass guitar. Sounds just like T-Pain being strangled by Jeff Mangum.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

Stawks said:


> My band is so indiecore we use an autotune on our bass guitar. Sounds just like T-Pain being strangled by Jeff Mangum.




I bow down to your indieness.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I bow down to your indieness.



Yeah, Jeff Mangum references 'll have that effect...

Is Neutral Milk still cool, or did the indie crowd move on when I wasn't looking?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 1, 2009)

Dass said:


> Which show are you talking about?



The vma's. Just search "Lady GaGa vma live" on YouTube. She puts on a really good show.


----------



## Takun (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> The vma's. Just search "Lady GaGa vma live" on YouTube. She puts on a really good show.


>Implying Lady Gaga can do anything good


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

I love how when someone slays your sacred cow that you immediately assume that their tastes range in the most gutter level of obnoxious packaged pop nonsense. Ooooh your taste is just oh so superior!!! Wah wah wah oh yeah well you listen to Britney Spears!!!! Cranky indie loser throws tantrum all across the coffee shop and loses black frame glasses - film at 11...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> The vma's. Just search "Lady GaGa vma live" on YouTube. She puts on a really good show.



Yeah she is pretty good at lip syncing.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, darn. I missed Aden freaking out and decimating some fag I've never heard of


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> My, you are so intuitive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't see why you're so upset. For every band like All-American Rejects and Lady Gaga whos lyrics seem horrible and wasted when coupled with boring music, you have groups like the Talking Heads who ended up getting more money because of a few pop and college radio hits. 

The ones making the most money really aren't being true to themselves but that's no reason to call them names or say they're bad people. It's not like they're breaking the law to make bad music.(with the exception of Kanye West who, like him or not, is one of the most self-seeking guys in any genre right now. For a rapper with such machismo one minute, and pulled to tears in the next, you'd almost think he's bipolar. That, or he made his whole last album while completely drunk.)

And just as you are offended by the existence of these artists, I'm offended that you would call 'pop music' the lowest denominator in any genre. What about The Beatles? What about XTC? What about Of Montreal? Or even Robyn? They have all worked hard to make music that sometimes makes you feel good, sometimes makes you think, sometimes freaks you out, and even some songs made for themselves without caring what other people would say. Their music isn't any less valid just because you would rather mope and dwell in self-pity.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I love how when someone slays your sacred cow that you immediately assume that their tastes range in the most gutter level of obnoxious packaged pop nonsense. Ooooh your taste is just oh so superior!!! Wah wah wah oh yeah well you listen to Britney Spears!!!! Cranky indie loser throws tantrum all across the coffee shop and loses black frame glasses - film at 11...



This doesn't have to sum up this thread.


----------



## Basroil (Oct 6, 2009)

Nickelback. All radio rock is shit anyway.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 6, 2009)

Just popping in to say that it's cute that Aden thinks labels should give a shit about "better music"


----------



## Aden (Oct 6, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> I really don't see why you're so upset. For every band like All-American Rejects and Lady Gaga whos lyrics seem horrible and wasted when coupled with boring music, you have groups like the Talking Heads who ended up getting more money because of a few pop and college radio hits.



I'm just personally sickened that the former bands you mentioned are still around and have a ton of fans. No, it's not a jealousy thing. It's like the same kind of rage you feel when you hear the news that we voted Bush into a second term.



> The ones making the most money really aren't being true to themselves but that's no reason to call them names or say they're bad people.



I think they're bad people. I really do. Their only goal is to make more money, and how does that fit in with what music is supposed to be about? For them, the music scene is just a vessel, nothing more. Call me clichÃ© if you want. A repetitive backing loop and canned, vapid lyrics really speaks to my heart on a deep level, amirite.



> And just as you are offended by the existence of these artists, I'm offended that you would call 'pop music' the lowest denominator in any genre. What about The Beatles? What about XTC? What about Of Montreal? Or even Robyn? They have all worked hard to make music that sometimes makes you feel good, sometimes makes you think, sometimes freaks you out, and even some songs made for themselves without caring what other people would say.



Yeah, whenever I made that "pop music is the lowest common denominator" comment, I was being a little reactionary. Genres are fluid, nothing doesn't have to sound alike. I was wrong there. Just one thing,



> and even some songs made for themselves without caring what other people would say.



...shouldn't ALL songs be made that way?



Load_Blown said:


> Just popping in to say that it's cute that Aden thinks labels should give a shit about "better music"



I can dream :c


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 6, 2009)

Think about one of the rarest exceptions though. Take Madonna for instance. Her music very much catered to the mainstream, almost controlling it in a similar manner to what David Bowie was doing for male rock trends. She transformed herself multiple times to stay in tune, and while she's on par or behind right now it wasn't always that way.

But she was doing all of this herself, as she maintained creative control of her career early in the game. Meaning she's very much like Donald Trump in how she had to fight for her fame and fortune, while making it look easy and taking a left turn a few times in her career (Erotica, anyone?)


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 7, 2009)

Since I saw a whole bunch of people said "Dragonforce" early in this thread, I'd have to agree with them.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> Since I saw a whole bunch of people said "Dragonforce" early in this thread, I'd have to agree with them.



Right, definitely them. I swear to god they just play random notes until it's a decent length then dub lyrics over that and speed it up a bit and hope no-one notices.


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Right, definitely them. I swear to god they just play random notes until it's a decent length then dub lyrics over that and speed it up a bit and hope no-one notices.



Probably why they sound so bad live. It's one thing to record something but to replicate it live is another. Put Metallica in that group as well.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh, just remembered a big one. System of a Down. Worst. Band. In. Human. History.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh, just remembered a big one. System of a Down. Worst. Band. In. Human. History.



Okay, they aren't my style of music and their lyrics can be kind of dumb. But, as musicians, they are outstanding. Not to mention with the ferocity of the music.. don't think it's that bad.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh, just remembered a big one. System of a Down. Worst. Band. In. Human. History.


I can see not liking them, but I wouldn't say they're the worst. 

I mean, Bruce Willis made a bluegrass band.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I mean, Bruce Willis made a bluegrass band.



Billy Bob Thornton made a worse one.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Billy Bob Thornton made a worse one.


It's the cool thing to do.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

Dass said:


> Oh, just remembered a big one. System of a Down. Worst. Band. In. Human. History.


 I always thought they were awesome. They're all really good musicians, their lyrics mean alot, and their songs are really catchy. They might get back together.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I can see not liking them, but I wouldn't say they're the worst.
> 
> I mean, Bruce Willis made a bluegrass band.


Steven Segal fancies himself a bluesman. I don't know how to spell his name.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Steven Segal fancies himself a bluesman. I don't know how to spell his name.


He's not important anyway.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> He's not important anyway.


But he still counts :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> But, as musicians, they are outstanding.



Not particularly.  They're alright, but not great or even especially good.



MichaelFoster said:


> I always thought they were awesome. They're all really good musicians, their lyrics mean alot, and their songs are really catchy. They might get back together.




Their lyrics mean a lot to angsty teenagers and nothing to everyone else.

Also, being catchy is not what I would call the mark of a good song.  Generally, it's the opposite that is true.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Their lyrics mean a lot to angsty teenagers and nothing to everyone else.


Angsty teenagers don't generally give half a shit about politics. SoaD had a lot more songs than just "Chop Suey!", did you know? :V



> Also, being catchy is not what I would call the mark of a good song.  Generally, it's the opposite that is true.


No, that's just as fallacious. I cannot name one Tool song that's even remotely catchy, and I think we both agree that they suck, right?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> No, that's just as fallacious. I cannot name one Tool song that's even remotely catchy, and I think we both agree that they suck, right?



Hush is kinda catchy, I guess.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Angsty teenagers don't generally give half a shit about politics. SoaD had a lot more songs than just "Chop Suey!", did you know? :V
> 
> 
> No, that's just as fallacious. I cannot name one Tool song that's even remotely catchy, and I think we both agree that they suck, right?



I'm sorry, angsty, _pretentious_ teenagers.

I meant that being catchy is generally a mark of a song being bad, not that NOT being catchy makes every song good. :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sorry, angsty, _pretentious_ teenagers.


Pretentious teenagers prefer indie, unless they're the metalfag variety, in which case they tend to prefer bands that nobody's ever heard of :V



> I meant that being catchy is generally a mark of a song being bad, not that NOT being catchy makes every song good. :V


You like Kings of Leon, don't you?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pretentious teenagers prefer indie, unless they're the metalfag variety, in which case they tend to prefer bands that nobody's ever heard of :V
> 
> You like Kings of Leon, don't you?



Angsty pretentious teenagers who are also exceptionally stupid :V

I have listened to worse.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David you love pretentious


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> David you love pretentious



You're not familiar with my work.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not familiar with my work.



What works?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What works?



Any of them, apparently.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're not familiar with my work.


Your wording reeks of ego rivaling only my own.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Any of them, apparently.



Okay


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Your wording reeks of ego rivaling only my own.



8)








hey lb why don't you suck my dick


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> 8)


 I approve XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hey lb why don't you suck my dick



Alright but don't nut in my mouth


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Alright but don't nut in my mouth



Would you prefer it in the eye?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hey lb why don't you suck my dick



A better way yo word that is "hey load blown help me enact your namesake will you?"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Would you prefer it in the eye?



I wear glasses


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> A better way yo word that is "hey load blown help me enact your namesake will you?"



:'p


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I wear glasses



Then you'll be needing windshield wipers for them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey this reminds me of The Mentors


:     ^    D


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

(Â´ãƒ¼ï½€)


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 7, 2009)

Great, now there's another one almost as egotistical as I am. So...Azure, David, me, Jashwa, Jesusfish, Ashley, and now The Drunken Ace. It's getting crowded here. I hope I didn't miss anybody.

_Will FAF be crushed under the combined weight of its best users' egos? Will RS ever acheive her inexplicable dream of becoming a moderator? Will the "Xaerun-not-Gayrun" farce ever end? Find out next week, same Fap-time, same Fap-channel!_

[sub]...I have _no_ idea why I just typed that, so don't ask >_>;[/sub]


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Great, now there's another one almost as egotistical as I am. So...Azure, David, me, Jashwa, Jesusfish, Ashley, and now The Drunken Ace. It's getting crowded here. I hope I didn't miss anybody.
> 
> _Will FAF be crushed under the combined weight of its best users' egos? Will RS ever acheive her inexplicable dream of becoming a moderator? Will the "Xaerun-not-Gayrun" farce ever end? Find out next week, same Fap-time, same Fap-channel!_
> 
> [sub]...I have _no_ idea why I just typed that, so don't ask >_>;[/sub]


 hahah EGOMAN I have 6 types of hair gel! and I use them all every day!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahah EGOMAN I have 6 types of hair gel! and I use them all every day!



I condition my hair twice. 8)


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I condition my hair twice. 8)


Touche my friend touche. Do you keep a comb with you at all times?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Touche my friend touche. Do you keep a comb with you at all times?



Psh, like I need one.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Jon Spencer.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Psh, like I need one.


 i like to swap hairstyles mid day with he blend of jell i got I can reshape my hair any tie i want.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Great, now there's another one almost as egotistical as I am. So...Azure, David, me, Jashwa, Jesusfish, Ashley, and now The Drunken Ace. It's getting crowded here. I hope I didn't miss anybody.
> 
> _Will FAF be crushed under the combined weight of its best users' egos? Will RS ever acheive her inexplicable dream of becoming a moderator? Will the "Xaerun-not-Gayrun" farce ever end? Find out next week, same Fap-time, same Fap-channel!_
> 
> [sub]...I have _no_ idea why I just typed that, so don't ask >_>;[/sub]


I'm honored to be included in that.  

I mean, why the fuck is Jesus in there?  He's high too much to be egotistical.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Jon Spencer.



NO





WHO


----------



## Ratte (Oct 7, 2009)




----------

